# PRS SE 7 -What kind of interest?



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of interest there would be in a PRS SE 7 string guitar. There hasn't been any talks of one but I figured I'd ask some of you guys and maybe I can nudge someone here at PRS in the right direction. Thanks guys


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 19, 2010)

I would get both an SE and (If only) a USA model, PRS 7 C24? Perrrrfect.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

PRS SE C24 HELL YES


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd definitely look into one if it hit stores.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 19, 2010)

Isn't the Torero supposed to be the platform for a future PRS 7 string?


----------



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Isn't the Torero supposed to be the platform for a future PRS 7 string?


 No. We didnt make the Torero to be an intended platform for a future 7. The Torero was just it's own thing. There haven't been any conversations about using the Torero as a starting point for a 7 string.


----------



## rikwebb (Mar 19, 2010)

13point9 said:


> PRS SE C24 HELL YES


 
Seconded!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

A single-cut seven would be pretty cool, and certainly unique in face of all the super-strat sevens there already is.


----------



## loktide (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck yeah i'm interested!


----------



## TMM (Mar 19, 2010)

So long as it still looks like a regular PRS, then yes, certainly! There was some USA custom PRS 7 posted on here a little while ago that looked great, except that the headstock was created by the guy in the custom shop that was tripping on acid.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## I_infect (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a PRS SE custom 22 and really liked it, for being an import I was incredibly impressed by the attention to detail. The thing played like butter and was incredibly resonant. Mainly got rid of it only cause it was a 6, and I had a difficult time staying in tune with the trem and lower tunings. 
I'd be highly interested in a PRS SE 24, though I really am not fond of the wraparound tail. That would be a dealbreaker for me. String through or tailpiece TOM, or vintage style trem would be fine; fixed hardtail would be awesome IMO. Keep the market price around $700 or better and it's a sale.

Also, what heel are you using now?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would love a 7 String SE model. I would love both double and single cut versons, and actually I would by most if they would do a semi hollow SE model.


----------



## Enselmis (Mar 19, 2010)

PRS C24 7 would be the greatest guitar ever made. I'd absolutely buy an SE 7 as soon as I possibly could if PRS were to start making them.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 19, 2010)

djpharoah said:


>



This. Just kinda indifferent on this one. If an SE model is made though, they should add a C24-7 to the standard lineup for a reasonable up-charge.

The SEs, for me, are just waaay too pedestrian to warrant a lot excitement...

Not trying to put a golden-shower over anyones parade - Just IMO


----------



## I_infect (Mar 19, 2010)

^Totally understand... they're a different feel than the typical superstrat, and different sound as well. It wouldn't be a main player of mine but i could have alot of fun with it, imagining a bluesy, heavy radio rock or something. I don't think it would necessarily be marketed to metal players/shredders as much? IMO.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd get excited over an arch/carved top C24 se7most definitely... but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 19, 2010)

rob_l said:


> This. Just kinda indifferent on this one. If an SE model is made though, they should add a C24-7 to the standard lineup for a reasonable up-charge.
> 
> The SEs, for me, are just waaay too pedestrian to warrant a lot excitement...
> 
> Not trying to put a golden-shower over anyones parade - Just IMO



While I would love to own a real PRS, at this point in time I would only be able to swing an SE model.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the SEs. For under a grand, they are really well built and great sounding. If PRS did an SE C24-7 then I would get it no question. If they did a USA model I'd kill people until I had sold enough of their organs on the black market to buy one.

Apparently Paul said at NAMM in response to being asked about a PRS 7 'Not this year, but soon'. I should hope so, the new PRS models seem a bit more adventurous and many people have pined in threads like this for a 7, I should imagine it will happen soon.


----------



## Isan (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in as long as it doesn't have a TOM and/or has the option of a wilkinson/strat style trem.



pink freud said:


> A single-cut seven would be pretty cool, and certainly unique in face of all the super-strat sevens there already is.



This 


Imagine this in a 7 form.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 19, 2010)

If there was a USA built Custom 24 7 string, I would jump ALL over it. However, it would have to have a trem or a standard string through hard-tail, which I've only seen on a few PRS Customs builds. The wrap around bridge just wouldn't be the best choice for a 7 string.

...but yeah - bottom line is that I'd be all over one and I couldn't see any reason to ever need another 7 string.


----------



## thefool (Mar 19, 2010)

i would be interested only if it had 24 frets and it was hardtail or floyd


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2010)

7 string version of this kthxbai


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aren't the SE models the lower priced and cheaper made PRS's? Kinda like LTD over ESP? Well, no interest here in a beginner quality instrument. I would be interested if it was a high quality instrument with a real maple top and if it was an extended scale Id be real happy and most likely purchase one. They could always make a small batch and see how it sells, Im sure some will buy em though. Its always nice to see more 7 strings regardless so I say as an option to nothing, do it!


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 19, 2010)

I loved the paul allender model (before the emg's) but the only reason why im not buying one is because I want a 7 and 8 string guitar at the moment.If there would be a 7 without emg's (please!!) and a real prs look I would buy one right away!!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> I loved the paul allender model (before the emg's) but the only reason why im not buying one is because I want a 7 and 8 string guitar at the moment.If there would be a 7 without emg's (please!!) and a real prs look I would buy one right away!!



yeah please no EMG's


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Aren't the SE models the lower priced and cheaper made PRS's? Kinda like LTD over ESP? Well, no interest here in a beginner quality instrument. I would be interested if it was a high quality instrument with a real maple top and* if it was an extended scale* Id be real happy and most likely purchase one. They could always make a small batch and see how it sells, Im sure some will buy em though. Its always nice to see more 7 strings regardless so I say as an option to nothing, do it!



I'm actually kind of impressed guys, it took 24 posts before someone complained about scale length. 

I would be interested in an SE 7-string, as long as it was done like the regular SE models and not the Torero. By that I mean it should essentially be a "poor/working man's" PRS, not some metal-axe hiding in PRS skin. Also, if this was made with a baritone scale-length, there is no way I would ever buy one, SE or American made.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

djpharoah said:


>





I'd love to see a 7 string PRS, no doubt. It might make me switch from Agile!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

What scale length would be ideal, though? Any Warmoth 7 string 25" scale owners care to chime in?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

pink freud said:


> A single-cut seven would be pretty cool, and certainly unique in face of all the super-strat sevens there already is.



THIS.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think a little part in all of us wants a production sevenstring PRS.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 19, 2010)

pink freud said:


> A single-cut seven would be pretty cool, and certainly unique in face of all the super-strat sevens there already is.



Sure thing!












I'm another one that could only afford an SE. However, I wouldn't mind some US PRS 7 guitar porn from other ss.org regulars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I think a little part in all of us wants a production sevenstring PRS.



Key words there would be "seven string PRS", not a 7-string Schecter, or 7-string Agile, or 7-string LTD, or 7-string Ibanez with a PRS logo on the headstock. 

Mahogany Body
Maple Top
PRS Trem or One-piece bridge
25" Scale
Passive Pickups (preferably PRS)
Locking Tuners

Basically, there are tons of 7-strings on the market right now, EXCEPT for a true PRS styled and spec'd one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't mind what specs it has, as long as A. It is 25.5" at least and B. does not have EMGs. If the rest were standard PRS/SE specs then I'd be happy. I'd prefer a double cut, but I'd still get an SC.



leonardo7 said:


> Aren't the SE models the lower priced and cheaper made PRS's? Kinda like LTD over ESP? Well, no interest here in a beginner quality instrument. I would be interested if it was a high quality instrument with a real maple top and if it was an extended scale Id be real happy and most likely purchase one. They could always make a small batch and see how it sells, Im sure some will buy em though. Its always nice to see more 7 strings regardless so I say as an option to nothing, do it!


 
Yeah they are cheaper, I still love em though. They are awesome guitars for the price.


----------



## Dan (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Key words there would be "seven string PRS", not a 7-string Schecter, or 7-string Agile, or 7-string LTD, or 7-string Ibanez with a PRS logo on the headstock.
> 
> Mahogany Body
> Maple Top
> ...



This ^

Except i would be rather interested in the camo finish possibly

If this were to go ahead i would buy one for certain


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mahogany Body
> Maple Top
> PRS Trem or One-piece bridge
> 25" Scale
> ...



this X alot


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

Plug said:


> Except i would be rather interested in the camo finish possibly


 
Ha ha same


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 19, 2010)

We all want a seven string PRS. You really don't even have to ask haha


It will sell like hotcakes.
just make it look like a traditional PRS and upgrade the pickups to something beside EMG's and we would be all set.

Oh and no "Just black" pain job either. That bothers people. We like a lot of style and class with our guitars. Not just black.


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 19, 2010)

trans black quilt maple top and id be selling my soul for one!! 

please someone do some mockups!!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

Satin Blue Jean finish FTW






Or Satin finishes in general.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 19, 2010)

pink freud said:


> A single-cut seven would be pretty cool, and certainly unique in face of all the super-strat sevens there already is.



Single cut


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

caskettheclown said:


> We all want a seven string PRS. You really don't even have to ask haha
> 
> 
> It will sell like hotcakes.
> ...


 
Plain black would be boring, but I could like with transparent black


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Riffer, just make sure PRS uses the three most popular SE finishes. That way the majority will be happy.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

7 string custom (Chris Webb's)







kinda boring looking and EMG's but i think with a maple top it would be amazing


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 19, 2010)

If it was a 7 string similar to the Mike Mushok model (not the scale but the features/colours with black hardware) I'd snap it up cause I really want a silverburst 7, I'd also love to see something similar to the singlecut 7 in the Munky/Clint photo's above as nobody is doing anything similar to that right now so there must be a gap in the market for it.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 19, 2010)

As long as it's JUST LIKE a 6er PRS, I would try and get one. No extended scale, no EMG/Blackouts, no floyd, 22 frets. 

Take a regular PRS model of your choice, slap another string on it, BOOM. You just deducted the price of that guitar out of my bank account.


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 19, 2010)

did this with paint so just immagine dot inlays and a se logo


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> did this with paint so just immagine dot inlays and a se logo


 
Bang on son, isn't that a private stick model?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Any mock-ups should be based on current SEs. They're not gonna turn USA and PS models into SE7s. 

Plus, those tops with the AAAAA figuring and deep carve are miles ahead of the SEs. It gets out hopes up too high.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> did this with paint so just immagine dot inlays and a se logo


Something like this would interest me I don't like the SE's flat top on it doesn't feel good IMO. I would buy one if it came with a mahogany body and maple top. Transparent color doesn't matter. Also, with 24 frets with a 26.5 scale length. Just something cool with an arch top.

EDIT: Double cut interests me most.
The whammy bar bridge on this 7 string would be awesome as well. No floyd.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like to echo the comments about making it actually like a regular PRS. The world does not need another Korean 24-fret super strat with EMG's and a Licensed Floyd. I'd only be interested if it has 22 frets and comes in a color that is not black. (at which point I would be VERY interested because there is no current production 7-string with 22 frets besides the new Framus which costs >$3k and they don't even have any USA dealers)


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Also, with 24 frets with a 26.5 scale length. Just something cool with an arch top.



Buy a Schecter


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Buy a Schecter


Personally I've played Schecters I didn't like them. The Loomis I haven't played.(Maybe different story)
Plus, they all sounded the same. Probably EMGs or the top finish for it to shine. But I get what your saying. I just prefer 24 though.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would love this minus gaudy logo plus 7th string

PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Åkerfeldt Model


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 19, 2010)

SE 7 string C24, if you were to release that in Europe I'de buy it the first day it came out, no hesitation. It'd make the perfect 2nd 7 string for me.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 19, 2010)

please, please, PLEASE, don't mess with the scale length.

25.5" AT LEAST is the reasonable scale lenght for a 7 string.


----------



## Vletrmx (Mar 19, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> please, please, PLEASE, don't mess with the scale length.
> 
> 25.5" AT LEAST is the reasonable scale lenght for a 7 string.



But PRS's are 25".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

vineroon said:


> But PRS's are 25".


 
I'm sure they've used 25.5 before, they have a 24.5 scale and the Mushok which is 27.7. Wouldn't be too hard for them to do a 25.5 for the 7.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 19, 2010)

SE 7, 24 frets, wide/thin neck profile, bird inlays.....count me in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

I say keep it 25". The difference the extra .5" will make is negligible.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any mock-ups should be based on current SEs. They're not gonna turn USA and PS models into SE7s.
> 
> Plus, those tops with the AAAAA figuring and deep carve are miles ahead of the SEs. It gets out hopes up too high.



I'd be fine with a highly-figured photo-flame


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2010)

I disagree - 25.5 it like a standard 7.

Mahogany body
carved/arch top (pleeeeeeeease - or personally, I'll be far less interested)
H/H
1 vol 1 tone
3-way switch
22 frets
25.5 scale
maple neck
rosewood or ebony board
black, tobacco burst, satin trans natural, white
MJ frets
regular neck profile

and I will max my mastercard on it if it feels right


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Åkerfeldt Model



OMGWTFBBQ GAS


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bang on son, isn't that a private stick model?


yup it is, I only have paint so I started with a private stock 7 rather than a se 6 to make it a little easier.


----------



## yetti (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Key words there would be "seven string PRS", not a 7-string Schecter, or 7-string Agile, or 7-string LTD, or 7-string Ibanez with a PRS logo on the headstock.
> 
> Mahogany Body
> Maple Top
> ...



This as a singlecut.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 19, 2010)

7 string se wold be tres cool, definitively interested!!!!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

Since people are posting specs:

Single Cut
Mahogany body
Boccote Rosewood Neck (if this is too extravagant, Mahogany Neck)
Satin Clear finish on the neck.
Ebony fretboard (It's on the Mushok, so it wouldn't be out of the question)
22 frets preferable
At least an option for Hardtail
2-Tone + 2-Volume setup
H-H Passive 
Satin Clear/Transparent finish.

I admit that I already plan to stick a Sustainiac in the neck, so the traditional LP control scheme is preferable.


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2010)

singlecut and doublecut body styles


----------



## Vletrmx (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I say keep it 25". The difference the extra .5" will make is negligible.



Yeah, the only difference I could see it making is from the standpoint of playing preference and maybe hand size differences (people with smaller hands may find a half-inch reduction to be a little more comfortable, even though it's a tiny amount). I've never had the opportunity to try a PRS but I'm curious as to see if "the PRS scale" actually does make any difference.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 19, 2010)

PRS Dragon 7












I kid.

but I'd be more interested in full on PRS vs. SE models, 25.5", single and double, 10tops...bring it!


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 19, 2010)

i would definately buy it if it was a C24 shape


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

vineroon said:


> Yeah, the only difference I could see it making is from the standpoint of playing preference and maybe hand size differences (people with smaller hands may find a half-inch reduction to be a little more comfortable, even though it's a tiny amount). I've never had the opportunity to try a PRS but I'm curious as to see if "the PRS scale" actually does make any difference.



That's the whole thing, there's nearly zero noticeable difference in feel. Look it up in a fret scale calculator. The difference is in the thousandth of an inch per fret. 

To put it in perspective, play a lick from the 1st fret to the 4th fret. Then play that exact same lick from the 2nd to the 5th fret. That's just about the difference in fretting distance between a 25" and 25.5" scale. 

As for tension, many companies provide .0095 and .010 gauge sets which will MORE then compensate for less than .5 lbs difference in tension, over roughly 13 pounds.


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2010)

It's the whole "longer scale length gives you more clarity at a lower gauge" thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

budda said:


> It's the whole "longer scale length gives you more clarity at a lower gauge" thing.



Perhaps when dealing with a change in scale greater than 1", I don't see many 26.5" scale Schecter owners begging for the extra .5". 

When you change the scale from say 25.5" to 27" the difference in tension changes by a full pound and a half, that's three times the difference from simply going from 25" to 25.5". 

I guarantee if you used a blind test that the majority of players would be able to determine a noticeable difference between those two scales in both tone and tension. 

All measurements using .009 gauge strings as reference.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

budda said:


> It's the whole "longer scale length gives you more clarity at a lower gauge" thing.



I suppose if you are going to down-tune, but I would love 25" scale for a standard tuned seven. A .056-.060 for the low-B should provide plenty of tension, and it won't have that fat/"flubby" sound. I would hate to see a PRS Hellraiser SE.

EDIT: Just a thought; ss.org isn't the only market for this. I would assume that PRS would want to turn some of their "brand loyalist" players on to seven strings. For that reason, I would try to keep the specs as close to a PRS sixer as possible.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> No. We didnt make the Torero to be an intended platform for a future 7. The Torero was just it's own thing. There haven't been any conversations about using the Torero as a starting point for a 7 string.




Then make the Torero into a 7 string and you'd have my vote. The Torero was the first PRS that seriously made me go "whoa". Keep the floyd, the wood, and up the scale to 26.5 and you'd have your Loomis Killer.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Then make the Torero into a 7 string and you'd have my vote. The Torero was the first PRS that seriously made me go "whoa". Keep the floyd, the wood, and up the scale to 26.5 and you'd have* just another Schecter*.



Fixed. 

I kiiiiiiiddddd! Seriously though, please do the opposite of this. Just add another string to the PRS SE Custom, and you are golden.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

I find 25.5 just on the verge of acceptability for my for the tunings I use. For B standard it wouldn't matter so much, but for tuning down I wouldn't want to be forced to using heavy gauges. It might seem that half an inch is nothing to some people, but for me personally, its necessary.

Also, if you're going to ask for 26.5, man up and just go 27.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow is right, needs to be a PRS not another superstrat type 7...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

13point9 said:


> gunshow is right, needs to be a PRS not another superstrat type 7...


 
Well you still have the body shape, all one piece mahogany body, PRS neck profiles etc etc. On paper specs might look the same, but when you put it all together it makes a different instrument.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

13point9 said:


> gunshow is right, needs to be a PRS not another superstrat type 7...



This could be one of the few chances for people who don't like "metal" looking guitars to grab something classy looking. Please don't ruin it for us with an extended scale and a Floyd. PEAS!!!!!!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well you still have the body shape, all one piece mahogany body, PRS neck profiles etc etc. On paper specs might look the same, but when you put it all together it makes a different instrument.



sorry was referring to the floyd/ torrero post i dont mind the scale as I use 11's anyway but 25" is def the minimum


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> This could be one of the few chances for people who don't like "metal" looking guitars to grab something classy looking. Please don't ruin it for us with an extended scale and a Floyd. PEAS!!!!!!



 My Agile is as metal as I will go, besides my matte gray Ibanez, but we're talkin 7's here.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

13point9 said:


> sorry was referring to the floyd/ torrero post i dont mind the scale as I use 11's anyway but 25" is def the minimum


 
Oh rightio dude.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

13point9 said:


> sorry was referring to the floyd/ torrero post i dont mind the scale as I use 11's anyway but 25" is def the minimum



Yeah, the extended-scale 7-string Torrero idea is one cubic pound of abalone away from just being another Schecter...


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Mar 19, 2010)

if prs did a production 7 string i would be screwed, i would have no money because i would HAVE to buy it


----------



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2010)

Working on a mock up in paint. It sucks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


>



That sir, is what we would call a major fucking win.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 19, 2010)

Max, just for that you are rep'd and that is a major fucking win!!!

if a PRS SE is like this i order it the day it comes out, hell i am even ready to put a deposit on it right now!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> Max, just for that you are rep'd and that is a major fucking win!!!
> 
> if a PRS SE is like this i order it the day it comes out, hell i am even ready to put a deposit on it right now!!!!



For the record bro, that mock up was Riffers, but he edited it out of his post. 

Thanks for the rep though bro. 

I rep'd Riffer for it.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That sir, is what we would call a major fucking win.


 Why thank you. I dont really like the cream pickup rinbgs but it'll do for a fake picture. I'll work on a CU24 later unless I get beat to it.


----------



## Dyingsea (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep the same PRS trem, make it at least 25.5 or longer scale length, and you'd have my interest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Why thank you. I dont really like the cream pickup rinbgs but it'll do for a fake picture. I'll work on a CU24 later unless I get beat to it.



Call me crazy, but I kinda like the cream rings, makes them really pop. Though black would probably be better.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

that is one big PRS SE win right there


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 19, 2010)

i must confess i'd prefer a double cutaway, but as Dyingsea suggested, keep the PRS trem and we are set!!!!!


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 19, 2010)

i like where its going, but I'd prefer a more luxurious color like white or yellow with a quilted maple thing goin' on

but that may be too much to ask


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 19, 2010)

i know it won't happen right off, but if the 7 string PRS takes off...give me one of these:





7 string soapbar would be yummy.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Just add another string to the PRS SE Custom, and you are golden.





I would almost certainly buy that and then hope for a semi-hollow version to follow.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2010)

A quick double cut I did in paint.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 19, 2010)

all my rep for the day goes to you.... If SE did 7's I would do ANYTHING for an endorsement 

EDIT: damn i cent give you any more


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> A quick double cut I did in paint.



total win for me, that i will buy. where do i put the deposit?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That sir, is what we would call a major fucking win.


Oh yeah!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Working on a mock up in paint. It sucks


That with 24 frets is golden.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> A quick double cut I did in paint.


This one would be pretty cool. But they would have to step the quality with strings being so loose on the 6 strings when tuned standard E. Besides that pretty cool. If they do away with the color and cream pickup guards.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like a 7-string Custom 24, but it would absolutely have to be at least 25.5" - the 25" scale just wouldn't sound good enough IMO. And hardtail or string-thru, not Wilkinson.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Working on a mock up in paint. It sucks


 

Epic win, lets make it happen now.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> This one would be pretty cool. But they would have to step the quality with strings being so loose on the 6 strings when tuned standard E. Besides that pretty cool. If they do away with the color and cream pickup guards.


 I kinda dont understand you........


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I kinda dont understand you........



He's basically one of the people who believe a seven string couldn't possibly function with less than a 26.5" scale length.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> He's basically one of the people who believe a seven string couldn't possibly function with less than a 26.5" scale length.


No it's not that. I like 25.5. But my hands are so big it doesn't function as well.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> I'd like a 7-string Custom 24, but it would absolutely have to be at least 25.5" - the 25" scale just wouldn't sound good enough IMO. And hardtail or string-thru, not Wilkinson.



What do you mean it wouldn't sound good enough? 

Do you need 30" scale length for teh ultra shrillz? Gotta love that ear bleeding treble!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I kinda dont understand you........


What I meant was. Is on those guitars. Everyone of them I've played have felt like the tension was to loose. Even when tuned to e standard. Sorry my sentences are terrible.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> No it's not that. I like 25.5. But my hands are so big it doesn't function as well.



I doubt you could tell the difference between 25.5" and 25", but it's personal preference of course. I have very large hands too, but I love Gibson scale (24 3/4" guitars) length guitars. For me, the spacing between strings is more important than between frets.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> What do you mean it wouldn't sound good enough?
> 
> Do you need 30" scale length for teh ultra shrillz? Gotta love that ear bleeding treble!



No, I just think that a 7 with a 25" scale would be muddy. I've never personally owned any guitar with a scale above 25.5".


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

How about the double-cut with the two knobs, and the single-cut with four knobs.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I doubt you could tell the difference between 25.5" and 25", but it's personal preference of course. I have very large hands too, but I love Gibson scale (24 3/4" guitars) length guitars. For me, the spacing between strings is more important than between frets.


I mean it's tougher to do sweeps and stuff like that. But it's not terrible. I have myself a Gibson as well and love it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> What I meant was. Is on those guitars. Everyone of them I've played have felt like the tension was to loose. Even when tuned to e standard. Sorry my sentences are terrible.



With what gauge strings though? Also, the tension should be just a small amount better then that of your Gibsons with their 24.75" scale. Emphasis on "small".

The amount of tension difference is SO negligible that if you didn't know about the difference, you probably wouldn't be able to tell. Especially with the proper strings. 

I doubt many of those chiming in about how terrible 25" scale would be, simply haven't put in the time with a guitar of that scale.



Malacoda said:


> No, I just think that a 7 with a 25" scale would be muddy. I've never personally owned any guitar with a scale above 25.5".



What makes you think that though?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> No, I just think that a 7 with a 25" scale would be muddy. I've never personally owned any guitar with a scale above 25.5".


 
Same  Tension just isn't enough for me, especially considering I never use standard. 25.5 is minimum for me. I just think that anything less does not make sense for that low B, it needs an extra bit of tension. I have played guitars of all those scales and personally, I do notice it.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With what gauge strings though? Also, the tension should be just a small amount better then that of your Gibsons with their 24.75" scale. Emphasis on "small".
> 
> The amount of tension difference is SO negligible that if you didn't know about the difference, you probably wouldn't be able to tell. Especially with the proper strings.
> 
> ...



Well, I played a 24.75" scale 7-string a while back (can't remember what it was) and it was very muddy, and as you just pointed out, 25" is very similar to 24.75" (closer than it is to 25.5"), so.... that's just my personal experience.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With what gauge strings though? Also, the tension should be just a small amount better then that of your Gibsons with their 24.75" scale. Emphasis on "small".


My Gibson Les Paul Studio has a 25.5 scale length and I guess the string gauge are 9's or 10's. Probably 9's.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Well, I played a 24.75" scale 7-string a while back (can't remember what it was) and it was very muddy, and as you just pointed out, 25" is very similar to 24.75" (closer than it is to 25.5"), so.... that's just my personal experience.



It's all about the gauge and type of strings as well as pickups and amp settings. The scale, while a factor, isn't the only determinate for having "muddy" tone. 

Like I already posted, the tension difference between 25.5" and 25" is less then half a pound, or less than a 4% difference in tension. To even further put that in perspective, at any given time, if you have a string that's several cents flat, out of tune, it is roughly 1.5% off tension. How many times have you been able to tell you were slightly out of tune due to tension?



Xiphos68 said:


> My Gibson Les Paul Studio has a 25.5 scale length and I guess the string gauge are 9's or 10's. Probably 9's.



Since when are LP Studio's 25.5"?


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all about the gauge and type of strings as well as pickups and amp settings. The scale, while a factor, isn't the only determinate for having "muddy" tone.
> 
> Like I already posted, the tension difference between 25.5" and 25" is less then half a pound, or less than a 4% difference in tension. To even further put that in perspective, at any given time, if you have a string that's several cents flat, out of tune, it is roughly 1.5% off tension. How many times have you been able to tell you were slightly out of tune due to tension?



You make excellent points; I personally just can't seem to like a shorter scale - I don't even like it that much on 6-strings. I played a Caparison Horus and didn't like it that much but I love my 25.5" TAT II. I guess I'm just a 25.5" guy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> You make excellent points; I personally just can't seem to like a shorter scale - I don't even like it that much on 6-strings. I played a Caparison Horus and didn't like it that much but I love my 25.5" TAT II. I guess I'm just a 25.5" guy.



I'm certainly a 25.5" scale fan myself. I just understand that it's a preference issue, and that saying things like "25" will be muddy" or "anything less than 25.5 sounds bad" are simply wrong.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm certainly a 25.5" scale fan myself. I just understand that it's a preference issue, and that saying things like "25" will be muddy" or "anything less than 25.5 sounds bad" are simply wrong.



Got it. Should be revised to "25" will be muddy _for me_" and "anything less than 25.5" sounds bad _to me"._


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> My Gibson Les Paul Studio has a 25.5 scale length and I guess the string gauge are 9's or 10's. Probably 9's.



I don't think Gibson has ever made an LP with 25.5" scale length. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all about the gauge and type of strings as well as pickups and amp settings. The scale, while a factor, isn't the only determinate for having "muddy" tone.
> 
> Like I already posted, the tension difference between 25.5" and 25" is less then half a pound, or less than a 4% difference in tension. To even further put that in perspective, at any given time, if you have a string that's several cents flat, out of tune, it is roughly 1.5% off tension. How many times have you been able to tell you were slightly out of tune due to tension?
> 
> ...


Forgive me I thought they were 25.5?
Thats interesting I could have promised I saw 25.5 but oh well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't think Gibson has ever made an LP with 25.5" scale length. Could be wrong though.



Barring a few Epiphone baritone LPs which have been long since discontinued, all Gibson branded Les Pauls are 24.75", regardless of trim level. 

It's possible some websites could have mistakenly put 25.5" on some ads, as 25.5" is the most common 6-string guitar scale by a significant margin.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 19, 2010)

There is a reason PRSs have wraparound bridges. They sound the best, and get the most tone & sustain out of the guitar. Notice that Benedetto uses them, too.

Wraparound, or chop a hole in it & slap a Floyd in there!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2010)

I could live with a wraparound.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> There is a reason PRSs have wraparound bridges. They sound the best, and get the most tone & sustain out of the guitar. Notice that Benedetto uses them, too.
> 
> *Wraparound, or chop a hole in it & slap a Floyd in there!*



Your second paragraph seems to run contradictory to your first paragraph. I want a bridge that maximizes sustain, or one that kills it! Either way.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 19, 2010)

Floyds kill sustain? When did they start doing that?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Floyds kill sustain? When did they start doing that?



Since they were designed. 



TomPerverteau said:


> Wraparound, or *chop a hole in it* & slap a Floyd in there!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 19, 2010)

yess 7 string SE please!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Floyds kill sustain? When did they start doing that?



It depends on the mass of the trem block. That's why Bigsby guys swear by their trems. Minimal wood is taken off the instrument, and a fair amount of metal mass is added.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I could live with a wraparound.



As long as it has adjustable saddles. 

Fellows like Santana have MASSIVE sustain, and still use bridges with adjustable saddles, as well as trems. 

You want massive sustain, get a decent amp. 



gunshow86de said:


> Since they were designed.



Not exactly. With a proper sustain block a trem can have MORE sustain than a fixed bridge.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm fine with single or double cuts, fine with any scale length (even the 25"), fine with any color scheme or finish (although the new Opeth sig carve is nice) and fine with any bridge. The only thing that I would want personally is the 24 frets. For a seven string player like me that plays on sevens for the extended range in the lower regions, I like to have the full two octaves for every string. I don't like missing those extra 2 notes on each string.

So really, just make a 7 string version of an existing SE24 model and I'll buy one.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 19, 2010)

So how possible is this to come to life? If not soon.... im getting a 25" warmoth or somethng, this is really giving me GAS.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So how possible is this to come to life? If not soon.... im getting a 25" warmoth or somethng, this is really giving me GAS.



Realistically, I think we'd be lucky to see a prototype at next year's NAMM.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So how possible is this to come to life? If not soon.... im getting a 25" warmoth or somethng, this is really giving me GAS.



I could be getting something else.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 19, 2010)

As far as scale length goes, it could be either one for me. My full mahogany Gibson LP Studio sounds a lot - I mean, a lot - clearer than my C7 Blackjack, 26.5" scale, maple neck, and all. More pronounced highs and tighter low end, both with the same string gauge (plus a 0.70 for the 7) and both tuned 1 step down.

By that I mean the overall quality counts a lot more than scale length, at least in the little experience I have . To back me up, In Flames tunes in C standard or even lower with Gibson LPs and sounds crushing.

As much as I love the idea of a single cut, I'd be happy with a double cut as well. Being classy as PRS's are, I wouldn't even mind if it were flat black or silver either (I would even be satisfied if it were satin ).

Fixed bridge and non-maple fretboard for me


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> I could be getting something else.




Hmm...please enlighten me?


----------



## AthenaInlay (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy crap I missed all this PRS action. As a Maryland-born former crabcaker I gotta weigh in on this. I already have a PRS Cu24 20th Anni and it's one of the most versatile guitars I've ever played. 

7 = Hell yes! 25.5" scale (or longer). No Floyd. White please. Either body style.

...Ath


----------



## baboisking (Mar 19, 2010)

i would take a custom 24 seven


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 19, 2010)

There's a reason why Carvin sixers are 25" and the seven strings are 25.5" instead.

I find 25.5" the least acceptable scale lenght, which is don't even fine for drop A, but only for B standard. When switching from a 25.5" seven string guitar to the Schecter Loomis, which is 26.5", the difference was ENORMOUS. And I use a 60-62 for my low string, so I'm really aware of tension, but the scale lenght makes A BIG difference.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 19, 2010)

Every Floyd I have ever installed has increased sustain dramatically over the standard Strat-type vibrato. It also brightens up the tone, which can be either good or bad. A Floyd is like a wraparound in that the point where strings' vibration is terminated is close being right in line with where the bridge, holding all the tension of the strings, is mounted to the body with two posts. More pounds per square inch really wakes the body up! 

Yes, affordable PRS 7! I won't have an opinion about 25" scale 7-strings until I get this project guitar running.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> There's a reason why Carvin sixers are 25" and the seven strings are 25.5" instead.
> 
> I find 25.5" the least acceptable scale lenght, which is don't even fine for drop A, but only for B standard. When switching from a 25.5" seven string guitar to the Schecter Loomis, which is 26.5", *the difference was ENORMOUS*. And I use a 60-62 for my low string, so I'm really aware of tension, *but the scale length makes A BIG difference*.



Agreed, 26.5" does make a big difference. It makes a guitar play like crap. 

Seriously though, I know I've already posted it like 20 times in this thread, but FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DON'T MAKE THE SCALE ANY LARGER THAN 25.5 INCH. You extended scale guys get enough love from Schecter and Agile (even Ibanez is getting in on the act again). Those of us who like 25.5" and shorter would really appreciate having an option for new guitars besides Ibanez (speaking about guitars <$1,000).


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> You extended scale guys get enough love from Schecter and Agile (even Ibanez is getting in on the act again).



But...but...but I want a 27" scale 7 string PRS.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> But...but...but I want a 27" scale 7 string PRS.



Heresy; to the PRS custom shop I send ye!


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, $25,000 later...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah, $25,000 later...



You want sympathy? I say NO!

I know it's not exactly the same, but a PRS SE with 26.5" would essentially be this:







So you see, there are viable options already out there for guys who want a "classier/less metal" seven string with longer scale. If that Schecter was 25.5 inch, I would already own one and I'd be keeping my mouth shut in this thread.

I can't believe someone got butt-hurt enough to neg-rep me (anonymously, I might add) for this;



gunshow86de said:


> What do you mean it wouldn't sound good enough?
> 
> Do you need 30" scale length for teh ultra shrillz? Gotta love that ear bleeding treble!



I was obviously going to the extreme to make a point, for argument's sake.

I tell ya, us &#8804; 25.5" can't get no respect.


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2010)

Dear God, please no 27" scale 7 string PRS. That's about the only thing (next to it being a singlecut) that would stop me from buying it. PRS to me is a double cut, 25" scale, 2 humbucker machine; their singlecuts look slightly off (not sure what it is about it :shrug), with a big baritone scale and what have you.

I just realized...will this have a rosewood board or could we do ebony for maximum win factor?


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You want massive sustain, get a decent amp.


Oh, you can't be serious! If this were true, there would be no need for good guitars.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 19, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Oh, you can't be serious! If this were true, there would be no need for good guitars.



 A properly set-up guitar with a good vibrato will get you plenty of sustain, COMBINED with a good amp


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Oh, you can't be serious! If this were true, there would be no need for good guitars.



I was talking about the bridge. Of course the guitar matters, but if you can't get a ton of sustain out of a well built guitar because it has bridge A instead of bridge B, there's a problem outside of the guitar.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I tell ya, us &#8804; 25.5" can't get no respect.



I play a 27", but I'm one of the guys that don't want a <25" PRS. There's enough for guys who NEED a baritone to get one. I love mine, but I don't need it, I just have one. I just tune to B. I have a baritone, now, I want a 25" PRS.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 19, 2010)

If there was ever a 7 string Tremonti or singlecut, it would definitely be purchased by me at some point.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 19, 2010)

MFB said:


> I just realized...will this have a rosewood board or could we do ebony for maximum win factor?


Ebony or maple, hell yes! I won't even look at anything with a rosewood fretboard anymore. A rosewood fretboard would kill the deal completely for me. Ebony, on the other hand, would be to die for!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 19, 2010)

singlecut trem SE7 please. also bring back the CE in an SE form, so the SECE24, bolt on, carved top, solid finishes, se trem, se pickups, made in korea. So keep it the same as the older CE's just made in Korea with the SE line parts.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 19, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> If there was ever a 7 string Tremonti or singlecut, it would definitely be purchased by me at some point.



The natural Tremonti SE (without the Tremonti name because he doesn't play 7's) with an extra string would be fucking perfect. Looks great, plays great, and has the awesome 4 knob LP control setup


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Ebony or maple, hell yes! I won't even look at anything with a rosewood fretboard anymore. A rosewood fretboard would kill the deal completely for me. Ebony, on the other hand, would be to die for!





I know how it feels man. Both my Gibsons have ebony boards and rosewood not only looks bland but the cuts they use on production models sound bland as well (higher up models with good rosewood I'll tolerate - I know, how modest of me right?) so it's just a deal killer. Shame too cause there are some nice guitars out there.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 19, 2010)

A fine old Gibson with an ebony fretboard is exactly what I was comparing the visual image to in my mind...and getting all drooly!


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 20, 2010)

Passive rout pups
no weird headstock


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 20, 2010)

Keep pullin for us. I've been gassing for a PRS for years.


----------



## walleye (Mar 20, 2010)

22 fret 7 string and we've got a deal


----------



## Metalus (Mar 20, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Ebony or maple, hell yes! I won't even look at anything with a rosewood fretboard anymore. A rosewood fretboard would kill the deal completely for me. Ebony, on the other hand, would be to die for!



Agreed


----------



## Metalus (Mar 20, 2010)

13point9 said:


> PRS SE C24 HELL YES



YES 



metalvince333 said:


> I loved the paul allender model (before the emg's) but the only reason why im not buying one is because I want a 7 and 8 string guitar at the moment.If there would be a 7 without emg's (please!!) and a real prs look I would buy one right away!!



The Paul Allender is one of the best guitars ive ever played. The only i didnt like was the lack of a forearm contour and the lack of an extra string 

I would totally jump all over a 7 string PRS


----------



## IDLE (Mar 20, 2010)

I would buy one immediately, especially if it had passive pickups. The SE six string I have is one of my favorite guitars. It's inexplicably good for how much it cost.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 20, 2010)

I would buy an SE CU24. That would be win. Hell, I'd even take a 7-string version of the Torero. *Waits for the hate to flow in*


----------



## rlcramer (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd pick up a 7-string, flame top Mira in about 30 seconds...

But I doubt we'll ever see a 7-string production PRS in reality.

Bobby


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 20, 2010)

Natural flame top Torero or C24 format, Black hardware on Torero and gold/chrome on C24. Ima go change my pants now.


----------



## durangokid (Mar 20, 2010)

count me in for a 7 string prs, Se or american model!

ok, I have sometihng that i think you guys might like, i did this a long long time ago.

Project about a 7 string mira.

Check it out


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 20, 2010)

sexy


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 20, 2010)

durangokid said:


> count me in for a 7 string prs, Se or american model!
> 
> ok, I have sometihng that i think you guys might like, i did this a long long time ago.
> 
> ...


 This would be pretty awesome!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 20, 2010)

so, 25.5" scale.

/flame


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 20, 2010)

my co-guitarist has said that a PRS 7 is the only thing that could make him put down his Ibanez.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> my co-guitarist has said that a PRS 7 is the only thing that could make him put down his Ibanez.


 
I concur.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 20, 2010)

Riffer said:


> A quick double cut I did in paint.



This! 

If it came in a couple of different colours, would kick even more ass. Say maybe a trans red, a trans green, a natural and tobacco burst?


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2010)

rlcramer said:


> But I doubt we'll ever see a 7-string production PRS in reality.



you may be right but having 8 pages of comments basically pro a PRS SE would surely spark at least a little interest in the higher ups?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2010)

13point9 said:


> you may be right but having 8 pages of comments basically pro a PRS SE would surely spark at least a little interest in the higher ups?



Not really. Maybe 80, or 800 pages would really stir up genuine interest. There have been dozens of 27" scale Carvin threads, hundreds of EMG housing threads, and thousands of other "they should make this" threads that have spanned as many as hundreds of pages, but it still never happened. 

What talks is money. Perhaps if they take a chance on a PRS SE7, and it does extremely well, there will be a chance for more PRS 7s in the future. 

I really want this to happen, especially in a SC, but I know this thread isn't going to be what makes it happen. Guys like Riffer within the company are our best hope in seeing this come to life. Though, I'm sure if a popular PRS artist were to switch to 7s, it would be an even bigger push. 

We'll see.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. Maybe 80, or 800 pages would really stir up genuine interest. There have been dozens of 27" scale Carvin threads, hundreds of EMG housing threads, and thousands of other "they should make this" threads that have spanned as many as hundreds of pages, but it still never happened.
> 
> What talks is money. Perhaps if they take a chance on a PRS SE7, and it does extremely well, there will be a chance for more PRS 7s in the future.
> 
> ...



Didn't Nickelback used to use PRS? Now they're using Gibson 7's, apparently  I wonder if the switch to Gibson had anything to do with a willingness to produce 7 strings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Didn't Nickelback used to use PRS? Now they're using Gibson 7's, apparently  I wonder if the switch to Gibson had anything to do with a willingness to produce 7 strings?



I doubt it, as they were using Gibson's in the studio, and live for awhile before they got the 7s. At least that's what they said in a Gibson interview.

PRS has shown they will make 7s for artists, or as Private Stock. They just have never shown interest in making affordable mass production 7s. 

Hell, if you have the cash you can get a PRS7 ordered today.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. Maybe 80, or 800 pages would really stir up genuine interest. There have been dozens of 27" scale Carvin threads, hundreds of EMG housing threads, and thousands of other "they should make this" threads that have spanned as many as hundreds of pages, but it still never happened.
> 
> What talks is money. Perhaps if they take a chance on a PRS SE7, and it does extremely well, there will be a chance for more PRS 7s in the future.
> 
> ...


 
Jackson have brought out new instruments at the demand of this site, why not PRS. The more demand that is shown, the better the chance. Sure it might not happen, but theres no harm. 

Btw, found sme better pics of one of the private stock 7s if anyone wants to look :


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Jackson have brought out new instruments at the demand of this site, why not PRS. The more demand that is shown, the better the chance. Sure it might not happen, but theres no harm.
> 
> Btw, found sme better pics of one of the private stock 7s if anyone wants to look :


This. 

Yeah. The headstock doesn't look that great. Besides that it's flipping awesome!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Jackson have brought out new instruments at the demand of this site, why not PRS. The more demand that is shown, the better the chance. Sure it might not happen, but theres no harm.



The fact is that a long time forum member who works at Jackson probably played a part in that.

Also, I never said to stop, or that this was stupid (having a thread). I was simply stating that having an 8 page thread doesn't mean that something IS going to happen.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well Riffer was the one who started the thread so heres hoping =)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fact is that a long time forum member who works at Jackson probably played a part in that.
> 
> Also, I never said to stop, or that this was stupid (having a thread). I was simply stating that having an 8 page thread doesn't mean that something IS going to happen.


 
This is true. And nah weren't sayin u were dude sorry. 


I imagine if one does get put into production, it will look pretty similar to this albeit with less frills.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 20, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Well Riffer was the one who started the thread so heres hoping =)


Yeah I am hoping. I cant just walk up to Paul Smith and go "hey look at all these people saying they want a PRS 7 on SS.org" But I can talk to different people and slowly build the idea from the bottom. And since it is only March, that will give some time to kick the idea around and see what happens before NAMM. Companies start working on NAMM things way before the show, like in Spring time.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 20, 2010)

Riffer said:


>



THIS.
Make it black nickel hardware and 24 fret blank ebony board.
Or a really nice bird inlay on the 12th that's not like the rest.


You'd have me selling everything I own to get one.


----------



## Isan (Mar 20, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> THIS.
> Make it black nickel hardware and 24 fret blank ebony board.
> Or a really nice bird inlay on the 12th that's not like the rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## budda (Mar 20, 2010)

That first SE-7 singlecut mockup would make me take out my mastercard right now. The spacing between the buckers on the doublecout could be wider, I realize it's a mockup .

I would love to see these come to life. As it stands, I'm a bit too close for comfort to forking out for my 3rd agile...


----------



## starion (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Malacoda (Mar 20, 2010)

starion said:


>




Ehh....PRS really isn't a flat black + EMG company. Even if they did start making 7-strings, I highly doubt they'd ever consider something like that.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd be interested, if it was in fact a PRS with an extra string, and not a metal'd up black guitar with EMG's and just a PRS logo. I own a Custom 22 and THAT is what I'd want in a 7-string, not yet another metal guitar. The idea that the Torero should be a starting point for a 7-string couldn't be any less interesting to me.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'd love to see a 7 string PRS, no doubt. It might make me switch from Agile!



OMG!! Will we see the end of the world When Rick SELLS his Agiles for a PRS?






I love the look, though the headstock is hideous 

I, like most of you, would love to see a PRS CE24, SE, SE Singlecut. Although we all have different requirements or specs. Some want 25.5" scale others want 27" scale. I agree on no EMG 7's and would agree on PRS/passive routes. Some want hardtails others want a floyd. I think this is why PRS isn't willing to go the 7string route and have left it up to their Private Stock. That being said I ABHOR the Private Stock pricing. I refuse to pay the $10K+ price tag just for a semi custom guitar. Is this PRS's way of curbing orders flooding in to them?


----------



## moyersshred (Mar 20, 2010)

thefool said:


> i would be interested only if it had 24 frets and it was hardtail or floyd



i totally agree.
i'm not really a fan of prs,
but i could become one rather quickly,
given a guitar like you described.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 20, 2010)

moyersshred said:


> i totally agree.
> i'm not really a fan of prs,
> but i could become one rather quickly,
> given a guitar like you described.


 
Ugh... there are already dozens of such guitars, why would anyone need more of that?  Pretty much every Schecter, Ibanez, Agile, ESP/LTD, Jackson, B.C. Rich, Caparison, etc. etc. etc. fills those criteria, why not just buy one of those?


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Ugh... there are already dozens of such guitars, why would anyone need more of that?  Pretty much every Schecter, Ibanez, Agile, ESP/LTD, Jackson, B.C. Rich, Caparison, etc. etc. etc. fills those criteria, why not just buy one of those?



+1 the PRS SE 7 would need to stand out from the rest of the market


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Ugh... there are already dozens of such guitars, why would anyone need more of that?  Pretty much every Schecter, Ibanez, Agile, ESP/LTD, Jackson, B.C. Rich, Caparison, etc. etc. etc. fills those criteria, why not just buy one of those?


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmmm...Yeah, I guess "Chop a hole in it & slap a Floyd on there!" doesn't sound very PRS.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 20, 2010)

PRS sell shitloads of guitars based around the same concept (Custom/McCarty), so why would they have to redesign their whole concept just to put an extra string on it? I figure it'd make sense for them to start by making a guitar they already know is good and appreciated and making a 7 out of that one, instead of making a big deal out of it. It's just another string, I'm sure a lot of us 7-string players would absolutely LOVE a 7 that's not made for br00tal metal for once.

Besides, as a PRS owner myself, I think a stock Custom 22 does a pretty damn good job for metal/shred as it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> PRS sell shitloads of guitars based around the same concept (Custom/McCarty), so why would they have to redesign their whole concept just to put an extra string on it? I figure it'd make sense for them to start by making a guitar they already know is good and appreciated and making a 7 out of that one, instead of making a big deal out of it. It's just another string, I'm sure a lot of us 7-string players would absolutely LOVE a 7 that's not made for br00tal metal.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> PRS sell shitloads of guitars based around the same concept (Custom/McCarty), so why would they have to redesign their whole concept just to put an extra string on it?
> 
> *It's just another string, I'm sure a lot of us 7-string players would absolutely LOVE a 7 that's not made for br00tal metal for once.*


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> I love the look, though the headstock is hideous



I think the headstock looks killer, it's just on the wrong body. It needs a larger body, with curves that match the headstock. By that I mean more pointed horns, possibly some sort of cutaways on the bottom edge as well.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> PRS sell shitloads of guitars based around the same concept (Custom/McCarty), so why would they have to redesign their whole concept just to put an extra string on it? I figure it'd make sense for them to start by making a guitar they already know is good and appreciated and making a 7 out of that one, instead of making a big deal out of it. It's just another string, I'm sure a lot of us 7-string players would absolutely LOVE a 7 that's not made for br00tal metal for once.
> 
> Besides, as a PRS owner myself, I think a stock Custom 22 does a pretty damn good job for metal/shred as it is.




I completely agree. Even when I was playing brootal metal, but even more so now that I am doing this heavy doom country fusion thing.  Gvie me a single cut or a double cut as is with one more string and i'll be happy.


----------



## sepherus (Mar 20, 2010)

I love PRSs. If I had the money, and they made a 7 I would replace all but 3 of my guitars with various PRS guitars. The thing about them I love is that they CAN do brutal and they can do sparkly cleans and everything in between STOCK! 

As for the scale length: Plenty of bands use LPs and PRS and other various shorter scale guitars for B and A tuning. Although I'm not a huge fan Sevendust use(d?) PRS guitars and they tune down that low and have plenty of clarity in their sound. Frankly IMO a lower scale length is preferable for lead guitar sounds.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2010)

sepherus said:


> As for the scale length: Plenty of bands use LPs and PRS and other various shorter scale guitars for B and A tuning. Although I'm not a huge fan Sevendust use(d?) PRS guitars and they tune down that low and have plenty of clarity in their sound. Frankly IMO a lower scale length is preferable for lead guitar sounds.


 
I agree leads and cleans sound better at smaller scales, but I don't want to be forced to use heavier gauges because of shorter scales. 25.5 is a nice compromise for everyone.  And beside sif they are custom PRS they may be made longer scales at request.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I agree leads and cleans sound better at smaller scales, but I don't want to be forced to use heavier gauges because of shorter scales. 25.5 is a nice compromise for everyone.  And beside sif they are custom PRS they may be made longer scales at request.



Honestly bro, do the math. That extra .5" you're begging for makes almost no difference in tension. As for a bigger difference, I don't want to have to use thinner strings. 

What tuning do you use, and what string gauge are you currently comfortable with?


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I agree leads and cleans sound better at smaller scales, but I don't want to be forced to use heavier gauges because of shorter scales. 25.5 is a nice compromise for everyone.  And beside sif they are custom PRS they may be made longer scales at request.


 
I wholeheartedly agree with the 25.5 part.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 21, 2010)

I found this in the PRS private stock section. Production model, please! (plus more color options)


----------



## usagi (Mar 21, 2010)

+1 to malcoda's suggestion. I would be down w/ a USA model just like that. I really don't care about an se version.


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly bro, do the math. That extra .5" you're begging for makes almost no difference in tension. As for a bigger difference, I don't want to have to use thinner strings.
> 
> What tuning do you use, and what string gauge are you currently comfortable with?



You're pretty much the only one here against a 25.5 scale SE 7 dude...


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 21, 2010)

budda said:


> You're pretty much the only one here against a 25.5 scale SE 7 dude...



My ideal specs would include 22 frets, 25" scale, and a trem (regular, not Floyd). Basically a 7-string SE Custom 22. As in an actual PRS 7-string, not just a 7-string with the PRS logo.

edit - as posted earlier, take this guitar and do nothing but add a string:




[/QUOTE]


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, put me in the 25" boat as well. I'd still consider it if it was 25.5, though.


----------



## haffner1 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would love a 25" scale for a 7 instead of a 25.5. For one, my hands are not that big, and I do find a noticable difference between playing a 25.5" and a 25". My Custom 24 is that only guitar I still feel comfortable playing .010s on, for the rest, I use .009s (arthitis). Another plus would be that it would make it easier to tune up instead of down for those who would like that option. You could use a .008 for a high A.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2010)

budda said:


> You're pretty much the only one here against a 25.5 scale SE 7 dude...



Yep just me......

And, Plug, 13point9, Vineroon, gunshow86de, troyguitar, scottro, and haffner1. Not to mention, I'm sure there are others out there who wouldn't mind a 25" scale PRS 7. 

If I'm the only one who wants a standard PRS scale of 25" then I'm also the only one who bothered to read the thread. 

Also, I don't remember saying I was vehemently against 25.5", only that I would prefer 25", as it offers something different as any other current production 7 offers. I'd really appreciate it if you wouldn't put words in my mouth sometimes.


----------



## Maurobrazil (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe this ... 



http://img697.imageshack.us/i/prshollowbody7.png/


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yep just me......
> 
> And, Plug, 13point9, Vineroon, gunshow86de, MFB, troyguitar, scottro, and haffner1. Not to mention, I'm sure there are others out there who wouldn't mind a 25" scale PRS 7.
> 
> ...



Woah, I am FOR a 25.5" scale and was pleading NOT to have a 27" scale one. I don't mind a 26.5" (it still seems right keeping it under 27" even if only by .5" ), but my ideal would be just a regular scale length. My 7321 was 25.5" and it seemed to hold tension fine on the low B  I'd probably have to play one first if it was 27" - I remember when I had my 8 string, the 28.whatever-the-fuck-scale was awful and I had to stretch like a bastard. Maybe 27 isn't as bad as I remember.

Edit : Whoops Max, I only read up until my name and then was like 

After reading your whole post,


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2010)

MFB said:


> Woah, I am FOR a 25.5" scale and was pleading NOT to have a 27" scale one. I don't mind a 26.5" (it still seems right keeping it under 27" even if only by .5" ), but my ideal would be just a regular scale length. My 7321 was 25.5" and it seemed to hold tension fine on the low B  I'd probably have to play one first if it was 27" - I remember when I had my 8 string, the 28.whatever-the-fuck-scale was awful and I had to stretch like a bastard. Maybe 27 isn't as bad as I remember.



Sorry about that, in that post you said "25", my bad.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 21, 2010)

MFB said:


> Woah, I am FOR a 25.5" scale and was pleading NOT to have a 27" scale one. I don't mind a 26.5" (it still seems right keeping it under 27" even if only by .5" ), but my ideal would be just a regular scale length. My 7321 was 25.5" and it seemed to hold tension fine on the low B  I'd probably have to play one first if it was 27" - I remember when I had my 8 string, the 28.whatever-the-fuck-scale was awful and I had to stretch like a bastard. Maybe 27 isn't as bad as I remember.
> 
> Edit : Whoops Max, I only read up until my name and then was like
> 
> After reading your whole post,


 Your old 8 string, which is now my 8 string, is 28.625 and it is crazy far to strech on that thing.


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Your old 8 string, which is now my 8 string, is 28.625 and it is crazy far to strech on that thing.



Yeah, my frail girl hands couldn't handle it


----------



## Riffer (Mar 21, 2010)

MFB said:


> Yeah, my frail girl hands couldn't handle it


Im still trying to figure that thing out. But on the topic of scale length. I prefer 25 or 25.5. Our Mushok Baritone is 27.7 and it just doesnt feel that comfortable to me. I've never played anything between 25.5 and 27.7 though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would be ok with 25.5, for a PRS, 25" would be ideal to keep it a PRS. I don't think the .5" would have that much of a difference, but its one of the things that makes PRS, well PRS for the most part.


----------



## lewbob (Mar 21, 2010)

i would jump at a single cut version !!


----------



## Joelan (Mar 21, 2010)

I would buy the shit out of a 7 string C24 
25.5" would be preferred, though to be honest it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Mar 22, 2010)

here my specs

Body: Mahogany + Maple top
Neck: Mahogany with 22 or 24 frets
Scale Length: 25"
Fretboard: Rosewood with Birds 
Bridge: Tremolo or Wraparound (I'd prefer the Bridge Tremolo)
Pickups: anything, but I'd love some 7 strings Narrowfield

So I'd keep it within the PRS tradition...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I would be ok with 25.5, for a PRS, 25" would be ideal to keep it a PRS. I don't think the .5" would have that much of a difference, but its one of the things that makes PRS, well PRS for the most part.


 
For 6 strings, I completely agree. It smooths out cleans and leads just a tiny bit, but noticeably. However, for 7 strings IMO that extra half inch is necessary. Heck, 25.5 is pushing it for me. I wouldn't want a 27" production PRS 7, but I think 25.5 is necessary for that little extra tension.

Thats pretty much the only thing I'd really want them to abide by, other than passive pickups only please but I think that would be a given.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't say I would buy one most likely, but it would be a great idea I think.

PRS is really one of the top notch "production" companies remaining, even having just two lines of 7s, an affordable $600-1000 range with basic specs, and a high end custom (maybe limited run of 25-100) would be great. 

There is a lot of good rock/metal players using PRS's, and im sure if they decided to make 7 strings, they would get afew more (Maybe Dave Weiner would use one, possibly even Marty Friedman) and im sure they would sell pretty decently.

Not everyone who plays 7s wants "super brootalz metal" guitars that are 27" and all black.. For instance, most of the 7 strings that are currently available, I have no interest in. But a PRS 7, would make it hard to ignore.

(if there wasnt Carvin, I would probably play PRS's. but Carvin fills my void)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 22, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Can't say I would buy one most likely, but it would be a great idea I think.
> 
> PRS is really one of the top notch "production" companies remaining, even having just two lines of 7s, an affordable $600-1000 range with basic specs, and a high end custom (maybe limited run of 25-100) would be great.
> 
> ...



Im probably dreaming, but I would like 3 models. 1 import Single Cut, 1 import Double Cut, and one USA model. I would buy both single and double cut and play the hell out of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Im probably dreaming, but I would like 3 models. 1 import Single Cut, 1 import Double Cut, and one USA model. I would buy both single and double cut and play the hell out of them.


 
I think they shoudl play it safe with just a regular doublecut SE for now, then if that sells well, make a USA model and if that sells well, single cuts of each.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 22, 2010)

I would instantly work my ass off to get one.


PRS Custom 24 7 string? uh, fuck yeah.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 22, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I was wondering what kind of interest there would be in a PRS SE 7 string guitar.



f~'|ing LOTS! i need one! no wait... two


----------



## Isan (Mar 23, 2010)

MUST HAVE SC227


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 24, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I would love this minus gaudy logo plus 7th string
> 
> PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Åkerfeldt Model




exactly...in fact, i don't even mind the logo that much, i think having another chunk of gold back there looks good with all that body space

as far as scale goes, i'd personally vote for an extended scale as they feel better to me, i understand the tone arguments the other guys will make against them, but playability comes first for me...either way, a singlecut 7 with 24 frets would make me happy, and while i'm normally an EMG fan, i'd also vote strongly against them on a PRS, i can get a Schecter or ESP/LTD for a sweet metal guitar, i'd want this as something totally different


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 24, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> exactly...in fact, i don't even mind the logo that much, i think having another chunk of gold back there looks good with all that body space
> 
> as far as scale goes, i'd personally vote for an extended scale as they feel better to me, i understand the tone arguments the other guys will make against them, but playability comes first for me...either way, a singlecut 7 with 24 frets would make me happy, and while i'm normally an EMG fan, i'd also vote strongly against them on a PRS, i can get a Schecter or ESP/LTD for a sweet metal guitar, i'd want this as something totally different



yeeeah dude, an extended scale singlecut with passives would be great!


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 24, 2010)

So...


When starts the pre-order?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> yeeeah dude, an extended scale singlecut with passives would be great!


 
In an ideal world yeah, but we want to sort of agree on a general, reasonable idea that PRS could actually make. If everyone just says their dream guitar, PRS might see this and not have a clue what to do for specs. They'd be afraid to put something out in such a fussy market. But if everyone settled on general specs, that'd make PRS' job easier if that makes sense.

As I said, IMO the only two things I'd want (besides the extra string) are passives and a 25.5 scale. They would probably have to make a thinner neck profile, I don't know how the current ones would translate into a 7, their strong point is that though they are generally thick, they aren't too wide so it balances out. Adding an extra string might upset that so the neck would have to be thinner to compensate.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 24, 2010)

What are the chances of a tune-o-matic with a stop tail? AFAIK no one makes a 7-string wrap-around bridge.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2010)

so I made some mockups:






















this is the second time I've ever made one of these so be gentle. Not everything is perfect, the pickups for example should be bigger, but at least this is a start.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 24, 2010)

Single Cut Flamed Silverburst-esque FTW.


----------



## Sweetnothing (Mar 24, 2010)

Count me in if:

at least 25'5" scale (don't be as silly as gibson with the explorer 7)
fixed bridge ( no wraparounds!)
jumbo frets
wide thin neck 

I don't mind emg's or blackouts, but hfs's would be great


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Mar 24, 2010)

I think a singlecut 7 would be really awesome, esp. considering the lack of LP shaped 7's. Passives and string through would be good. Just not the wraparound. Thinner neck is also a good idea. I hope this works out, it would be really sweet.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2010)

some doublecuts, very rough:


----------



## MFB (Mar 24, 2010)

I imagine that blue one as like a "whale blue" with quilt and I'm totally sold on it


----------



## Drew (Mar 25, 2010)

Someone mentioned this thread over at Metalguitarist.org, so I quickly surfed over and started reading. I waded through the first 8 pages before I gave up. 



rob_l said:


> This. Just kinda indifferent on this one. If an SE model is made though, they should add a C24-7 to the standard lineup for a reasonable up-charge.
> 
> The SEs, for me, are just waaay too pedestrian to warrant a lot excitement...
> 
> Not trying to put a golden-shower over anyones parade - Just IMO



I completely disagree. 

I grabbed this a couple weeks ago. Excuse the shitty pic, I haven't had a chance to take good daylight pictures yet: 






A bassist buddy of mine decided that he wanted to get back into guitar, and as he's a huge Porcupine Tree and Opeth fan, when he realized how affordable PRS SEs were, he was sold. He dragged me along to help him play guitars and check them out to make sure he was getting a good one, and to my surprise I was so impressed that I went back and grabbed one the next day for myself - I'd just gotten an unexpected bonus that, while nice, wasn't enough to get into any serious trouble with, so I figured I'd be responsible with most of it but celebrate to the tune of a SE of my very own. 

Now, I'm absolutely NOT the PRS type - I don't like mahogany, I don't like short scales, I don't like fixed bridges, I don't like singlecuts, you name it and if it's on a PRS I'm biased for them. With all due respect to Ripper I've always kind of considered them the guitar equivalent of wall candy for rich doctors and lawyers, and while I've enjoyed the few I've played, there's no way in hell I'd spend that kind of cash on a guitar that the specs bore me so much on. 

So, I was really surprised how much I was digging it. The neck was comfortable, once I threw a strap on it it balanced pretty well, and the stock pickups sounded great. We played a couple but kept coming back to this one tobaccoburst, that first night in GC - I'd play another one for a couple minutes, pick this one up, play three notes, and just start grinning. The tone was happening, the neck felt amazing, and something was just "right" about it. It very well might be the best PRS of any stripe I've ever played. My buddy bought it, of course - if he didn't, I'd have probably brained him with the one he chose over it and then bought it myself - but I felt so conflicted I went down to another GC the next day and found another tobaccoburst that was _almost_ as nice, and grabbed it. 

Really, it's a surprisingly nice guitar even before you account for the price - more so than a "real" PRS, these are just perfect gigging guitars. They look great, they play great, and they sound great (the stock pickups are actually excellent - I have no desire to change them right now). My biggest complaint is the tailpiece, which is pretty light and, while sexy looking and very comfortable under your hand, doesn't allow intonation. I figure I'm probably going to throw a Graphtech/Tonepros Ghost piezo on this anyway though, so whatever. 

Plain and simple, it's a great guitar. It's not one I'd have bought at $2k, but for what GC sells these for, it was a total no-brainer. It's a fun guitar, it sounds great, and it just begs for chunky Alter Bridge sort of drop-D riffing and pinch harmonics. I've been jamming with a couple guys lately, and it's sort of turning into a Drop-D 6 string thing, and if we start gigging I'm probably going to grab a second as a backup. It's that good. 

And, honestly, while I suppose you could argue PRS "cheaped out" on the specs, they did it as intelligently as I've seen anyone do so. The Singlecuts have a carved top, but it's less carved than the regular PRS model. No biggie. They have a flamed maple veneer, but it's a veneer over a 1/4" non-flamed maple top, so you still get the sound of a maple top on a mahogany body without the expense of a solid flame top. Fuckin' genius, I wish more people thought like that. And I don't know where they got the pickups, but whoever wound them did a surprisingly excellent job - I'm so used to Ibanez and having to immediately toss the pickups in any new guitar I buy that I can't get over the fact they actually sound great. 


Now, on the *scale length* thing...

Can I feel a difference? Absolutely. Say what you will about it only being a half inch on a 25 inch board (a 2% change), but stretches are definitely a little easier and string tension is noticeably lighter compared to my 25.5" Strat, strung up with the same gauge of Elixirs. And, to be perfectly honest, I'm embarrassed to admit I kind of dig it - it's very comfortable. I haven't really pushed the limits of detuning it (and considering I'm used to a .68 at B, tuning the .49 currently on it down simply isn't going to work for me, so it'd be a question of grabbing a proper set of baritone strings). 

Overall, I've been a huge advocate of 25.5 or greater scales on seven strings from way back, and have been a thorn in Warmoth's side for some time now about their, um, curious choice to offer only 25" and 28.75", but honestly the 25" scale is really part of PRS's "thing," and I'd probably say stick with that on a production 7. If I get a chance I'll throw a baritone set on my SE and see how it stacks up, but so far I do think that the response is crisp enough that a B should be fine, and I wouldn't want to trade the feel or sound elsewhere on the neck. I think the 25.5" thing as a bare minimum, as one of the former bigger proponents around here, is sort of a bit of inherited wisdom that gets passed along as gospel fact a lot, and the reality is more complex - on the right guitar, with the right pickups and the right "other" specs (say, maple top, and pickups that aren't incredibly high output or dark), it can totally work. 

So, long rambling post short, the SE series are some of the best H-H "workingman's guitars" I've ever picked up. They're cheap enough that you can beat the crap out of them and it won't matter, they look and sound great, they're intelligently designed, and they're just fun. If a seven string Singlecut hit production, I'd absolutely make a point of going and playing a whole bunch of them and trying to find one that clicked for me. As it is, I wouldn't be shocked if a year from now I own another Singlecut 6. 

Actually, a couple slightly better pics - Quigley administering some Drop-D goodness on the thing, a shot of it keeping my Roadster and UV company, then a shitty one of me playing the thing, from a recent CQ picstory:


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd love to see a 7-string version of the Tremonti SE. With birds. 

Or a Singlecut SE like Drew's. With birds. 

Or one of the old SE Standards in the natural walnut stain.

I'm not a big fan of the SE Customs.

I'd be fine with it being 25" scale, as that's a big part of the PRS mojo.


----------



## Sweetnothing (Mar 25, 2010)

Drew said:


> Overall, I've been a huge advocate of 25.5 or greater scales on seven strings from way back, and have been a thorn in Warmoth's side for some time now about their, um, curious choice to offer only 25" and 28.75", but honestly the 25" scale is really part of PRS's "thing," and I'd probably say stick with that on a production 7. If I get a chance I'll throw a baritone set on my SE and see how it stacks up, but so far I do think that the response is crisp enough that a B should be fine, and I wouldn't want to trade the feel or sound elsewhere on the neck. I think the 25.5" thing as a bare minimum, as one of the former bigger proponents around here, is sort of a bit of inherited wisdom that gets passed along as gospel fact a lot, and the reality is more complex - on the right guitar, with the right pickups and the right "other" specs (say, maple top, and pickups that aren't incredibly high output or dark), it can totally work.



I have to say, I've tried to make both my tremonti SE and my CE24 work in lower tunings without any success because of the scale lenght.
For B standard I ended up using a 14-72 set, and the intonation was waaaay off in some spots on both guitars, tension aside.

I'm not suggesting a longer scale because "everybody says so" ( I'm a noob here by the way) but because of my own experience with the 25" scale and the 24'75 one. Intonation is not that great on the low B string, the guitar sounds really muddy, you end up using ropes as strings to achieve a proper tension...
My SE in particular, being a mahogany set neck, is the worst of the bunch.

I'm not a fan of the longer scale of my schecter because of wide stretches etc, but I see a benefit in sound on a 7 string, and I still thing 7 string baritones sound clearer than standard ones, but that's just my opinion.

I agree about them ( se's) being great guitars for the price, I love mine, and while the CE sounds better, the SE is still a great guitar and a bang for the buck 

Didn't want to piss you off quoting and such, just wanted to state my opinion in a civilized way


----------



## darren (Mar 25, 2010)

But can you be absolutely sure that the scale length was the only factor? Dark sounding wood (all mahogany) and pickups not optimized for low tunings would definitely play a role.

I bet an SE Korina 7 would be awesome.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 25, 2010)

PRS SE Paul Allender in Drop A


----------



## Drew (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweetnothing said:


> Didn't want to piss you off quoting and such, just wanted to state my opinion in a civilized way



Hey, go to hell!  



Haha, no worries, man. I think the lack of an intonatable bridge on the SE I have is the biggest drawback, but since they'd have to cast a new one for a seven anyway they could probably resolve a lot of that problem. I plan on swapping the stock one for a Tone Pros anyway, so if/when I do I'll definitely be curious to see how well I can get the low string intonated in B tuning. 

Still, I'm always surprised just what you can pull off, given a good setup and the right amp settings - I had my 26.5" C7 Blackjack down in low-E (octave below standard) for a while there, and even though the JB is probably the last pickup I'd have chosen for that low a tuning, with a fairly bright, clean distortion setting on my (at the time) Rectoverb it sounded almost laughably thunderous.


----------



## Sweetnothing (Mar 25, 2010)

darren said:


> But can you be absolutely sure that the scale length was the only factor? Dark sounding wood (all mahogany) and pickups not optimized for low tunings would definitely play a role.
> 
> I bet an SE Korina 7 would be awesome.



Of course the wood plays a really important role, the tremonti SE is a really dark guitar, but my CE is a bolt on model, with maple top and HFS pickups...really toppy on standard...and had the same issues (while sounding brighter) on note definition 



Drew said:


> Haha, no worries, man. I think the lack of an intonatable bridge on the SE I have is the biggest drawback, but since they'd have to cast a new one for a seven anyway they could probably resolve a lot of that problem. I plan on swapping the stock one for a Tone Pros anyway, so if/when I do I'll definitely be curious to see how well I can get the low string intonated in B tuning.



In the prs boards, the most popular mod is to put on a tonepros replacement bridge and locking tuners  Mine just can't intonate lower than D standard 

And yeah, the guys at prs make great instruments, I highly doubt they'll end up making a meh instrument


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 25, 2010)

to reitterate what Drew said.. I also was VERY shocked when I started looking at prices on PRS's last few weeks. the 24 fret models and that Paul Allender model are both around the $600 price range, which makes them VERY tempting, with a flamed/quilted veneer top.

Like I said in my other post, I love Carvins so much and they cover everything I need, but I am very tempted to pick up that Allender model (esp since someone on MG is selling one for $500)

A 7 string version of the exact same guitar, would be amazing.


----------



## Drew (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweetnothing said:


> In the prs boards, the most popular mod is to put on a tonepros replacement bridge and locking tuners  Mine just can't intonate lower than D standard



Oh, that's totally in the cards.  The bridge, at least - so far the tuners are fine.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 25, 2010)

Drew said:


> stuff



thanks for the review


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> I found this in the PRS private stock section. Production model, please! (plus more color options)



I forgot to mention that this should have a piezo.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 25, 2010)

rob_l said:


> This. Just kinda indifferent on this one. If an SE model is made though, they should add a C24-7 to the standard lineup for a reasonable up-charge.
> 
> *The SEs, for me, are just waaay too pedestrian to warrant a lot excitement...*
> 
> Not trying to put a golden-shower over anyones parade - Just IMO



I'm sorry, didn't you buy a whole bunch of the same low-end LTD models in every color they made them in? If you're calling the SE models "too pedestrian to warrant a lot of excitement...", I'm confused. You either haven't played one or you're just up in that ivory tower sniffing some major cork because they are actually decent guitars and if you had picked up a few of those instead of 20 of the same model of certain other brands you would know that.


----------



## 808-ologist (Mar 26, 2010)

PRS 7 SE would definitely solve my next 7 string dilemma!


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 26, 2010)

My vote's for an extended and standard scale singlecut, hopefully with a piezo.


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm sorry, didn't you buy a whole bunch of the same low-end LTD models in every color they made them in? If you're calling the SE models "too pedestrian to warrant a lot of excitement...", I'm confused. You either haven't played one or you're just up in that ivory tower sniffing some major cork because they are actually decent guitars and if you had picked up a few of those instead of 20 of the same model of certain other brands you would know that.



When the biggest gear whore I know wub calls you out for cork-sniffing, you KNOW you're losing your grip.  

Hey Matt.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2010)

^


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Mar 26, 2010)

I would LOVE a 7 string single cut SE with 24 frets and a trem


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 26, 2010)

Drew said:


> When the biggest gear whore I know wub calls you out for cork-sniffing, you KNOW you're losing your grip.
> 
> Hey Matt.



I don't know, the guy he was directing the statement at was Rob, who might be an even bigger gear whore. I wouldn't be surprised if Rob's gear collection was worth more than the rest of ss.org combined.


----------



## GoreNotCore (Mar 26, 2010)

lol seems kinda obsurd to have an extended range prs. just sayin.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 26, 2010)

I know there's been much discussion already about the bridge, but how would you guys feel about a 7-string version of the bridge on the Mushok model?







I think it works well with the PRS design. TOM's look to bulky for a PRS IMO, but I want something with individual intonation adjustments.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 26, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> I would LOVE a 7 string single cut SE with 24 frets and a trem





Justin Bailey said:


> so I made some mockups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Caco (Mar 27, 2010)

No one makes a production 7 string with these specs and I will only buy guitars that have these specs from now on.

Mahogany body + thick maple top.
Mahogany neck
Rosewood fretboard.

PRS already make guitars with this wood combination so if they started making 7 string guitars with this combo I might just become a PRS fan. Some other things that are important to me are low profile bridges, I don't like TOM's and I also prefer a flat top with an arm rest for comfort over an archtop however the mild archtop on Drew's singlecut SE actually looks comfortable so a top like that would also be fine.

I think PRS double cut shapes look great but I'd be just as happy if it was a single cut, the most important things to me are materials, low profile bridge and comfort.


----------



## sepherus (Mar 27, 2010)

s7eve said:


> No one makes a production 7 string with these specs and I will only buy guitars that have these specs from now on.
> 
> Mahogany body + thick maple top.
> Mahogany neck
> Rosewood fretboard.



QFT minus rosewood. I'd be ok with ebony as I prefer the feel and bit more of attack it gives. Then again, I've always preferred the LPC and white studios to the standard/other studios just for that ebony board.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 27, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> *joins the gang and brings a few large pepperoni pizza's and Blue Moon*
> 
> You know how crazy expensive a singlecut extended 7 with Piezo's will cost?



It would be rather more expensive than any other SE, maybe as an option.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 27, 2010)

I wont direct this at anyone in particular, in an effort to be cool about it, but sometimes humility is THE true measure of the successful individual.

That said, I am jonesing for singlecut 7's, white guitars, shit with graphics, and I'm having a really stronger-than-normal 1987-1991 fixation lately.


----------



## budda (Mar 27, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't know, the guy he was directing the statement at was Rob, who might be an even bigger gear whore. I wouldn't be surprised if Rob's gear collection was worth more than the rest of ss.org combined.



You don't know Lee


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## El Caco (Mar 27, 2010)

I've tried to stay out of this one but two statements have sucked me in



eelblack2 said:


> I wont direct this at anyone in particular, in an effort to be cool about it, but sometimes humility is THE true measure of the successful individual.



Who's humble? I know you can't be talking about Matt or Rob 



rob_l said:


> The SEs, for me, are just waaay too pedestrian to warrant a lot excitement...



I know Matt has already called you out on this but this statement just cracks me up when I consider the excitement in the RGD thread because there is nothing pedestrian about another Ibanez guitar with a basswood body, rosewood fretboard and regular dot inlays...... wait what?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 28, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I know there's been much discussion already about the bridge, but how would you guys feel about a 7-string version of the bridge on the Mushok model?
> 
> 
> I think it works well with the PRS design. TOM's look to bulky for a PRS IMO, but I want something with individual intonation adjustments.




this is the best for all here...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 28, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I know Matt has already called you out on this but this statement just cracks me up when I consider the excitement in the RGD thread because there is nothing pedestrian about another Ibanez guitar with a basswood body, rosewood fretboard and regular dot inlays...... wait what?


 
He might be saying they just _feel_ pedestrian to him. Whether they are specs wise is irrelevant, some companies make some very good mass production guitars, other make shitter (pedestrian ones). At the end of the day they just don't feel like they warrant the excitement _for him_, I personally feel that way about Schecters. Howeverm I'll gladly play a non-Prestige Ibanez. I'd still feel the same if I could afford the gear Rob can.

I'm pro-SE btw, just playing Devil's Advocate.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 28, 2010)

Drew said:


> When the biggest gear whore I know wub calls you out for cork-sniffing, you KNOW you're losing your grip.
> 
> Hey Matt.



Wait Drew, don't you know Lee?   Yeah all I'm saying is I have owned probably a half-dozen PRS SE models and even though they are less expensive, some of them have been pretty awesome guitars (and I'm not even adding the "for the price" tag line to that statment). I had a singlecut SE that I loaded with tonepros studs, and adjustable tailpiece, sperzel tuners and some new pickups and the thing was a beast. I held onto the guitar for about 2 years, which says a lot.   I'd be open to seeing an SE 7 come out with normal PRS specs (mahogany + maple, rosewood board would be fine) and if it came with birds like the 25th anniversary models did I'd buy one.  The recent run of 25th SEs had some pretty nice looking veneers and since it IS real maple underneath the thin veneers, I think they would sound great in a 7.


----------



## budda (Mar 28, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I held onto the guitar for about 2 years, which says a lot.







25th anni SE's eh? Off to google I go..


----------



## avenger (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't we get Rondo to make us a run of their CE24 in 7 string format? I would be down for that if it was speced properly. (IE Not 30 inch scale).


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2010)

GoreNotCore said:


> lol seems kinda obsurd to have an extended range prs. just sayin.



I 100% disagree. What's wrong with a longer scale PRS? 



avenger said:


> Can't we get Rondo to make us a run of their CE24 in 7 string format? I would be down for that if it was speced properly. (IE Not 30 inch scale).



PRS already made Rondo stop with the PS series, I don't think trying something else would be a great idea.


----------



## darren (Mar 30, 2010)

A guy from PRS comes on and asks us what interest we have in them making a 7-string SE, and you propose getting Rondo to make a 7-string PRS ripoff?

Classy.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 30, 2010)

darren said:


> A guy from PRS comes on and asks us what interest we have in them making a 7-string SE, and you propose getting Rondo to make a 7-string PRS ripoff?
> 
> Classy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 30, 2010)

Rick said:


> I 100% disagree. What's wrong with a longer scale PRS?



It's not a PRS.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 30, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> It's not a PRS.


 
Mike Mushok. 27.7 scale. 

Granted I would'nt want a scale that long, but its not new for them.


----------



## avenger (Mar 30, 2010)

darren said:


> A guy from PRS comes on and asks us what interest we have in them making a 7-string SE, and you propose getting Rondo to make a 7-string PRS ripoff?
> 
> Classy.


It's better then waiting several years for a production model, when Kurt seems to put out guitars to peoples specs almost every 3-4 months.

For PRS to put out a seven string there is a ton of time they have to invest, market studies, design and prototypes, etc. If they decided to look into it today I would say you would be lucky to see a prototype by next year.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 30, 2010)

Being Opeth my favourite band, a 7-string PRS would raise my GAS to undreamed levels.


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Mar 30, 2010)

PRS SE 7 24!!! FUCKING SIGN ME UP!!!!


----------



## El Caco (Mar 30, 2010)

avenger said:


> It's better then waiting several years for a production model, when Kurt seems to put out guitars to peoples specs almost every 3-4 months.
> 
> For PRS to put out a seven string there is a ton of time they have to invest, market studies, design and prototypes, etc. If they decided to look into it today I would say you would be lucky to see a prototype by next year.



Obviously you have no idea how long it takes Rondo to go from concept to production, you probably also don't realise that the guy you are arguing with is responsible for a couple of Agile designs, he designed the body, he designed the headstock, he did all the ground work, it's all him so if anyone knows what's involved in taking a Rondo guitar from idea to production it is Darren.

Even if that wasn't the case Darren is right in suggesting this isn't the place for that kind of suggestion, it would be kind of like you asking for feedback on a track you posted and me telling you not to bother recording an album because my kids will be better or out sooner. Darren is still a prick though


----------



## MFB (Mar 30, 2010)

avenger said:


> It's better then waiting several years for a production model, when Kurt seems to put out guitars to peoples specs almost every 3-4 months.
> 
> For PRS to put out a seven string there is a ton of time they have to invest, market studies, design and prototypes, etc. If they decided to look into it today I would say you would be lucky to see a prototype by next year.



Have you read any of this? IIRC, Tom was saying he would want to see what the sevenstring community would want in a PRS SE-7 and have a prototype for NAMM next year. Not to mention, like darren already said, it's in extremely bad taste to come in to a thread where you have one company asking what we would want to see from them (and it's a BIG company) and then saying, "Well we could just get this company to make them for is immediately" as if you need some kind of incentive to tell them what you really want when they've already come to us.


----------



## avenger (Mar 30, 2010)

*Mod Edit: Holy Shit, enjoy 24 hours off!*


----------



## avenger (Mar 30, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Obviously you have no idea how long it takes Rondo to go from concept to production, you probably also don't realise that the guy you are arguing with is responsible for a couple of Agile designs, he designed the body, he designed the headstock, he did all the ground work, it's all him so if anyone knows what's involved in taking a Rondo guitar from idea to production it is Darren.
> 
> Even if that wasn't the case Darren is right in suggesting this isn't the place for that kind of suggestion, it would be kind of like you asking for feedback on a track you posted and me telling you not to bother recording an album because my kids will be better or out sooner. Darren is still a prick though


Explain why this isnt the place for this kind of SUGGESTION. I thought this was a discussion forum?

"Discuss all aspects of seven string guitars here."


----------



## El Caco (Mar 30, 2010)

I already explained why this thread isn't the place for that suggestion as have others. There is nothing wrong with suggesting that Rondo build a certain guitar in it's own thread but coming into this thread and suggesting that Rondo rip off PRS is in bad taste which is what you have been told a few times already. Rondo will not do it anyway, Kurt would not want anything to do with it because you named the model, he will not leave himself open for legal action by appearing to rip off another guitar. If you had of left any PRS association out of it and designed a similar guitar with an Agile headstock you may have had a chance but now that you posted it in this thread you have pretty much guaranteed that Kurt will not touch it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> It's not a PRS.



If it says Paul Reed Smith on it, it's a PRS.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 30, 2010)

Rick said:


> If it says Paul Reed Smith on it, it's a PRS.



Extended scale =/= PRS Custom 22 or 24 or PRS Singlecut; no matter what the headstock says (IMO of course).

Seriously though, if this goes to production and PRS only offers an extended scale; just know that I'm keeping track of who's asking for it. 

It seems like every new 7 coming out that I actually like and can afford is at least 26.5 inch. If PRS ruins the SE 7 by making it extended scale, I'll cry. Seriously, do you want that on your conscience? Making a grown man cry?


----------



## Dopey Trout (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes please. SE 7 and a CU7 for biblical wins


----------



## MSalonen (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been taking lessons from Emil Werstler of Daath, who is of course a PRS endorsee, and he said that they're sending him a 7.

Who knows where it might go from there?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll echo the general sentiment saying I would buy the fuck out of a singlecut 25" scale SE. Trem or no trem, stoptail or no stoptail, I would totally snag one.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> If PRS ruins the SE 7 by making it extended scale, I'll cry. Seriously, do you want that on your conscience? Making a grown man cry?



If it means I get the guitar I want, I'll buy a pallet of Kleenex for you.


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 30, 2010)

I think that 25' is nice, longer scale isn't for everyone, i'm really having some adaptation problems with the 26,5', i couldnt imagine buying a 27' soon.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 30, 2010)

I also do not like any scale length over 25.5", I don't really like shorter scales either. 25.5" is perfect for a 7, if the guitar is built well it can handle lower tunings without requiring monster strings and it offers the best playability IMO. The difference in tension between a 25" and 25.5" will be minimal and may not affect clarity even at lower tunings but I wouldn't want to be the one making that call considering 25.5" is already right on the edge. I don't really want the frets to be squashed any closer than 25.5" but I don't think 25" is going to be a deal breaker for me.

I have every faith that it is possible to build a 25" 7 that will retain clarity even at low tunings and based on reputation alone I imagine that PRS should be able to achieve that so I don't see a reason for a PRS 7 to be an extended scale, there are plenty of companies doing them already.

I think the a 25" or a 25.5" would be best, out of those the 25.5" is the better option for me and I believe is the better option for PRS commercially since 7 string players tend to be a stubborn bunch and many are stupid enough not to buy a great guitar just because the scale length is 25". I'll buy one even if it is 25" if they get the other specs right.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 30, 2010)

Didn't both Ibanez and ESP/LTD have 24.75" scale 7-strings at one point (SG copies)?

I know I played the Ibanez one time and it was fine.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 30, 2010)

I think 25" is plenty long for a 7 string. If PRS were to make a 7-string, I don't think the prospective market is the group of guys looking for super-tight modern metal tones. I think they'll be making the guitar for those who already like PRS guitars and would like to have a bit of added range. At 25", you get that trademark sweet, creamy tone that PRS have built their names on. Even with that said, I have my Gibson LP tuned to A# with .056's and if you ask me, the 24.75" scale handles it just fine. If PRS put out a 7 with a 25" scale and I had money for a new guitar, I'd definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 31, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I think 25" is plenty long for a 7 string. If PRS were to make a 7-string, I don't think the prospective market is the group of guys looking for super-tight modern metal tones. I think they'll be making the guitar for those who already like PRS guitars and would like to have a bit of added range. At 25", you get that trademark sweet, creamy tone that PRS have built their names on. Even with that said, I have my Gibson LP tuned to A# with .056's and if you ask me, the 24.75" scale handles it just fine. If PRS put out a 7 with a 25" scale and I had money for a new guitar, I'd definitely give it a shot.



This


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 31, 2010)

i dunno, i think that most people who want a 7 want to tune down, want to have the ability to use the guitar to its fullest extent, i would love to see one of these guitars in a bit of a longer scale, 24 fret, with a neck thru and a really flat wide neck. i have always loved the fret work on these guitars, just the radius and width always bummed me out. maybe 26 1/4 length 24 fret, flatter radius neck. something that can be used for more than standard tuning. i would be all over something like this.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 31, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> i dunno, i think that most people who want a 7 want to tune down, want to have the ability to use the guitar to its fullest extent, i would love to see one of these guitars in a bit of a longer scale, 24 fret, with a neck thru and a really flat wide neck. i have always loved the fret work on these guitars, just the radius and width always bummed me out. maybe 26 1/4 length 24 fret, flatter radius neck. something that can be used for more than standard tuning. i would be all over something like this.



Seems like you want a Schecter then


----------



## haffner1 (Mar 31, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> i dunno, i think that most people who want a 7 want to tune down, want to have the ability to use the guitar to its fullest extent, i would love to see one of these guitars in a bit of a longer scale, 24 fret, with a neck thru and a really flat wide neck. i have always loved the fret work on these guitars, just the radius and width always bummed me out. maybe 26 1/4 length 24 fret, flatter radius neck. something that can be used for more than standard tuning. i would be all over something like this.



Not me. I got into 7s so I don't have to tune down, or at least not as much. And seriously? A neck through PRS with those specs? Just buy something else and have the frets done to your liking. Besides, after the first re-fret or dressing it won't be quite the same anyway. I say a Custom 24 +1 string. End of story.


----------



## MSalonen (Mar 31, 2010)

haffner1 said:


> Not me. I got into 7s so I don't have to tune down, or at least not as much. And seriously? A neck through PRS with those specs? Just buy something else and have the frets done to your liking. Besides, after the first re-fret or dressing it won't be quite the same anyway. I say a Custom 24 +1 string. End of story.



Agreed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 31, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Didn't both Ibanez and ESP/LTD have 24.75" scale 7-strings at one point (SG copies)?
> 
> I know I played the Ibanez one time and it was fine.


 
Yeah ibby had the AX 7 model I think or something, doesn't have the best reputation though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 1, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> yeah you guys are right, i want a 7 string that cant do anything but one thing, also im gonna go out on a limb here and say that more then just death metal players use alternate tunings and extended scale. so yeah, you guys are right, i would love to just get me another guitar that can only be used for one thing. LETS NOT GO SAYING THAT EVERYONE ON HERE IS A DEATH METAL PLAYER. i may play in a metal band, but im almost positive that i love all music. and no offence, but i like a gutiar that can do a multitude of things. thats why i made a suggestion. i think there are enough one trick pony guitars out there. and i would not play a schecter thanks.



I understand you're reasoning for wanting an extended scale. What I'm trying to say is that, for some of us, extended scale _is_ what will make it a one-trick pony. I do have quite a bit of experience with extended scales (3 Schecters, 3 Intrepids, and a baritone sixer who's make escapes me atm), and for me they really take away from the playability. I play a fair amount of all genres, and for country in particular, extended scales make some of them impossible for me to play. Chicken-pickin' on a baritone scale just destroys my wrist. 

This thread is purely for gauging interest and seeing what the players would want. So like I said, everyone should just voice what _they_ want, and not make broad assumptions about what is "better" for a seven string.

I apologize for trying to pigeon-hole you or anybody else into a certain genre. There are just so many new guitars that I would love to own, but then I see the scale length and they are ruined for me (case in point, RGD2127).

I just get frustrated that there seems to be this over-riding sentiment throughout the board that longer scales are inherently better, somehow.


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd agree that 1/2" doesn't make a noticeable difference, because people that can tell the difference between 24.75" & 25.5" should also be able to pick up on that, since it's only .25" away from the shorter scale. 

Not saying it matters or would make much of a difference though. I have 25.5" & 24.75 6-strings and even though I prefer 25.5", I'm fine with both. If I wanted a 7-string PRS, 25" wouldn't stop me from wanting it. 

I wonder if Carvin ever tried a 25" seven... since they're another 25" company, but went with 25.5" for the sevens.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 1, 2010)

MJS said:


> I'm not sure I'd agree that 1/2" doesn't make a noticeable difference, because people that can tell the difference between 24.75" & 25.5" should also be able to pick up on that, since it's only .25" away from the shorter scale.
> 
> Not saying it matters or would make much of a difference though. I have 25.5" & 24.75 6-strings and even though I prefer 25.5", I'm fine with both. If I wanted a 7-string PRS, 25" wouldn't stop me from wanting it.
> 
> I wonder if Carvin ever tried a 25" seven... since they're another 25" company, but went with 25.5" for the sevens.



Typically, people can tell the difference between a 24.75" and 25.5" scale guitars, only because the two guitars differ in other ways, such as neck thickness, upper fret access, bridge type, fretboard radius, etc. For instance, a Les Paul and a Telecaster. Though, if you take two of the EXACT same guitar, except have one be 24.75" and 25.5" and did a blind study, I bet most wouldn't be able to tell definitively. Not to mention that .75" (not .25) difference is even more then the 25.5" verses 25" being most debated. 

Just do the math. (This is all using a .009 gauge set.)

A .009 high E string on a 24.75" scale has a tension of 12.33lbs.
A .009 high E string on a 25" scale has a tension of 12.58lbs.
A .009 high E string on a 25.5" scale has a tension of 13.09lbs. 

To put that in perspective just a little bit, if you were to place a .010 string on the high E on a 25.5" scale, the tension would increase by 3.15 lbs (.010 gauge tuned to E = 16.24lbs).

That means the difference in tension is over six times greater when going up one string size compared with adding .5" to the scale.


----------



## IDLE (Apr 1, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I think 25" is plenty long for a 7 string. If PRS were to make a 7-string, I don't think the prospective market is the group of guys looking for super-tight modern metal tones. I think they'll be making the guitar for those who already like PRS guitars and would like to have a bit of added range. At 25", you get that trademark sweet, creamy tone that PRS have built their names on. Even with that said, I have my Gibson LP tuned to A# with .056's and if you ask me, the 24.75" scale handles it just fine. If PRS put out a 7 with a 25" scale and I had money for a new guitar, I'd definitely give it a shot.



+3


----------



## xshreditupx (Apr 1, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I understand you're reasoning for wanting an extended scale. What I'm trying to say is that, for some of us, extended scale _is_ what will make it a one-trick pony. I do have quite a bit of experience with extended scales (3 Schecters, 3 Intrepids, and a baritone sixer who's make escapes me atm), and for me they really take away from the playability. I play a fair amount of all genres, and for country in particular, extended scales make some of them impossible for me to play. Chicken-pickin' on a baritone scale just destroys my wrist.
> 
> This thread is purely for gauging interest and seeing what the players would want. So like I said, everyone should just voice what _they_ want, and not make broad assumptions about what is "better" for a seven string.
> 
> ...




see i think this is the problem with guitar companies, if a guitar company would just realized that there is a wide market out there for a seven string player, they would make so much more money, move more guitars and have a HUGE player base. 

i only said that i disagreed with everyone else because everyone else was saying there was NO call for an extended scale, longer neck guitar from this company(read back). when in fact there is such a call because there are players that love the quality of prs and would love to see a guitar they could use. 

i was not saying however that there shouldnt be a standard (24.5to 25.5) scale neck. i was only saying that i would like to see a guitar like this happen. not that there shouldnt couldnt or wouldnt be the opposite of what i would like to see. 

so from what i see here it is all of you who is telling me that i cant have what i want because it isnt as pure as what you want. far be it from me a lowly death metal player to have an opinion that might not mesh with all of you other 7 string players out there...but i would love to see PRS be the first company to put out a multitude of options and styles of 7s. that would be just uncalled for. (if you all couldnt tell i am offended that the fact that i play in a death metal band was brought into a thread about what we ALL would like to see from prs. sorry im not in a bluegrass band). 


so yeah...like i said, LONGER NECK, MORE FRETS, NECK THRU WITH THE STANDARD PRS SHAPE AND I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT. thanks.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 1, 2010)

The problem with your argument is that in fact the 7-string market is a tiny little niche within the overall guitar market. Miniscule. There is no "HUGE player base."

Complain about it all you want, but it's a sad truth. Even a company like PRS will likely only release one seven-string model as tooling up for a totally different neck and headstock width/shape, different body routes, and different bridges is expensive and they need to see the potential for a good return on said investment in order to start building product. 

Building two different models with only a body shape difference is expensive. Offering two different models with different neck/scale/fingerboard specs or neck attachment methods is even more prohibitively expensive, and limits your market even more.

My reason for asking for a more traditional PRS-ish seven is that we don't have anything like that on the market. There is no 25" scale vintage trem or stopbar mahogany body/neck guitar out there right now. And isn't providing more options always better? Schecter, Ibanez, and to a smaller extent Rondo have the extended-range area covered. Let's get something different.


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2010)

Wise is Josh.


----------



## xshreditupx (Apr 1, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> The problem with your argument is that in fact the 7-string market is a tiny little niche within the overall guitar market. Miniscule. There is no "HUGE player base."
> 
> Complain about it all you want, but it's a sad truth. Even a company like PRS will likely only release one seven-string model as tooling up for a totally different neck and headstock width/shape, different body routes, and different bridges is expensive and they need to see the potential for a good return on said investment in order to start building product.
> 
> ...




i can see your point, but if you dont want real answers, dont ask real questions. .what was asked was, what would you like to see happen if....... and my response was that of what i would like to see happen. as much as i feel like you have a point about 7 strings being a small player field, i have to disagree that any one company has it locked. when is the last time you were able to find a baritone rg 7 model in your local music store. NO ONE has it locked. it might get made, but you arent finding it WITH EASE. AGILE is really the only company that offers it on a large scale. and shit man, why wouldnt i want a prs quality 7 string guitar, what player wouldnt like to see that happen. so you are right about cost effective guitars, ill give you that, but dont ask, and i wont tell. telling me i cant voice the specs i would like to see happen is like you telling me i have to like fords, or cats...no...no i do not sir. i like what i like. 

point well taken about the cost effectiveness...it is a good one. 


ps, im still pissed about the death metal thing. F*&K!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 1, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> when is the last time you were able to find a baritone rg 7 model in your local music store. NO ONE has it locked. it might get made, but you arent finding it WITH EASE. AGILE is really the only company that offers it on a large scale.



Well, considering only Ibanez makes the RG, pretty much only Ibanez is going to be the one to provide it. They also _just_ released the RGD320, which offers a 26.5" scale (albiet not in a seven string format.)

If you want a baritone 7, snag one of the new Damien-7s. 26.5" scale, mahogany body, bolt-on maple neck. I can guarantee you'll find one in nearly any major music store, and if not they can get you one fairly quickly.

Like you said, Agile fulfills the 27" 7-string itch, and they even do a very RG-ish shape and neckthru.

No one does a PRS-ish 7. No one. That's why I'm for something a little different, because if you want a "baritone RG7" buy an Ibanez or a Schecter, because they both actually make them, and they should be fairly widely available now.

(Also note that this thread is talking about the PRS SE range (the cost-effective made-in-Korea line) rather than a USA-built full-on $2.5k+ monster.)


----------



## xshreditupx (Apr 1, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> But you don't want something different.
> 
> You basically want PRS to do what every other company is doing with 7's
> 
> And WOW, you're annoying. Please do stop commenting.




as for you..... remember that shift key that was mentioned before. you know the one that isnt that far out of reach, i keep it right next to this key  have a nice day.


----------



## xshreditupx (Apr 1, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Well, considering only Ibanez makes the RG, pretty much only Ibanez is going to be the one to provide it. They also _just_ released the RGD320, which offers a 26.5" scale (albiet not in a seven string format.)
> 
> If you want a baritone 7, snag one of the new Damien-7s. 26.5" scale, mahogany body, bolt-on maple neck. I can guarantee you'll find one in nearly any major music store, and if not they can get you one fairly quickly.
> 
> ...




i back all of these statements accept the one about the schecter. cant do it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 1, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Well, considering only Ibanez makes the RG, pretty much only Ibanez is going to be the one to provide it. They also _just_ released the RGD320, which offers a 26.5" scale (albiet not in a seven string format.)
> 
> If you want a baritone 7, snag one of the new Damien-7s. 26.5" scale, mahogany body, bolt-on maple neck. I can guarantee you'll find one in nearly any major music store, and if not they can get you one fairly quickly.
> 
> ...



Since when did RGD's not also come in 7s?


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 1, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> But you don't want something different.
> 
> You basically want PRS to do what every other company is doing with 7's
> 
> And WOW, you're annoying. Please do stop commenting.



...and Wow, you're getting a nap. At least he's trying to articulate a position instead of just being an ass.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 1, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> as for you..... remember that shift key that was mentioned before. you know the one that isnt that far out of reach, i keep it right next to this key  have a nice day.



You've been here longer, so you know better. Drop it after this.


----------



## budda (Apr 1, 2010)

*sigh*

really? arguing about death metal and 7-string specs? really?


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 1, 2010)

budda said:


> *sigh*
> 
> really? arguing about death metal and 7-string specs? really?



apparently so  and remember they're pipe dream specs too


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Typically, people can tell the difference between a 24.75" and 25.5" scale guitars, only because the two guitars differ in other ways, such as neck thickness, upper fret access, bridge type, fretboard radius, etc. For instance, a Les Paul and a Telecaster. Though, if you take two of the EXACT same guitar, except have one be 24.75" and 25.5" and did a blind study, I bet most wouldn't be able to tell definitively.



The ones I compare are a similar design (basic RG style). When I play them back to back, I notice the stretches a little more towards the nut of the 25.5" and the tighter squeeze past the 12th fret of the 24.75". 

It's not enough to need an adjustment period and I'm fine with both--but I also don't have tiny or huge hands, as some of the people that really care about the difference do. 

Also, to put it in perspective when I say I like the longer one better, it's definitely not based on the other things about the guitar... because I actually like the 24.75" one way better in most other aspects.




MaxOfMetal said:


> Just do the math. (This is all using a .009 gauge set.)
> 
> A .009 high E string on a 24.75" scale has a tension of 12.33lbs.
> A .009 high E string on a 25" scale has a tension of 12.58lbs.
> ...



I use the same brand strings on both, but I put 9's on the 25.5" and 9.5's on the 24.75" and they pretty much feel the same to me. 

I do feel a little less tension with 9's on the short scale, but if I go up to 10's on the short one, it feels a lot more different to me than 9's on the long one. I don't know if it's the tension or just the noticeable feel of the added thickness. To me, 9.5's are perfect on the short scale, though. 

I never played a 25" scale, but I'm guessing if I had one, I'd probably put the 9.5's on that as well. 

No idea what I'd do if I tried one in the 27" - 30" range... I'd probably have to use thread or fishing line. 




MaxOfMetal said:


> Not to mention that .75" (not .25) difference is even more then the 25.5" verses 25" being most debated.



The .25" is comparing the 25" and 24.75" scales, pointing out that the two are so close that if someone can tell 25.5" & 24.75" apart, the .25" difference probably wouldn't change that. Basically saying that the difference between 25.5" & 25" is twice the difference of a 25" vs. 24.75" comparison. 

Another thing about comparing the two, besides stuff like other differences between the two guitars, is that the most important difference would be between the people playing them. Big hands vs. small hands, etc... 

I'd also imagine if you combine small hands & a medical condition, that .25/.5/.75" difference could feel like a mile. 

Just like how some people can play 13's all day, while others need to go get stitches after playing 10's for a few minutes.  

Like I said though, the difference isn't really enough to matter to me and nothing in that range would be a deal breaker for me if I like a guitar. I'm just saying I don't really think people that feel it enough to have a preference are BS'ing. 

And I mentioned Carvin because I wondered if they did any research on it. They obviously prefer 25" but added that extra .5" for the sevens. Yet they don't seem to be rushing out to offer something to keep the "sevens have to be at least 27 inches" crowd happy. 

Or maybe it has nothing to do with that. I'm just assuming they'd keep things the same if possible, just like I wouldn't see a problem with PRS sticking to their standard 25" if they're happy with how it works out.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 1, 2010)

Jesus guys, c'mon. Lets get back on topic here!


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Jesus guys, c'mon. Lets get back on topic here!



hahaha too true, what personally are your ideas for specs Riffer?


----------



## TomParenteau (Apr 1, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> No one does a PRS-ish 7. No one.


 
Not even Warmoth?


----------



## Riffer (Apr 1, 2010)

13point9 said:


> hahaha too true, what personally are your ideas for specs Riffer?


I already own a S7320, RG7420, and COW 7. So I would want something that's different from those guitars. 

Singlecut
mahogany body
thick maple top with flame or quilted veneer overlay
maple binding on body
maple neck with wide thin carve
wraparound or PRS trem (doesnt really matter which one)
25 inch scale length
ebony board with birds
22 or 24 (doesnt matter to me)
Medium jumbo frets or larger
chrome nickel hardware
passive humbuckers
one volume/one tone (maybe put coil tap pots in there too)
3 way toggle switch
any transparent color except black or red (getting tired of those) maybe a burst or vintage natural would look sweet!


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Singlecut
> mahogany body
> thick maple top with flame or quilted veneer overlay
> maple binding on body
> ...



This is pretty much exactly what I would go for hahaha dont mind if its a single or custom shape though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I already own a S7320, RG7420, and COW 7. So I would want something that's different from those guitars.
> 
> Singlecut
> mahogany body
> ...



This.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 1, 2010)

A PRS SE 7 string will be great, I'll be the first one to be buying one. The SE's already have a good track record with great wood and neck radius. Hardware seems to be getting better now that the Torrero is out. 

Riffer, can you shed us some more light?


----------



## Riffer (Apr 1, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> A PRS SE 7 string will be great, I'll be the first one to be buying one. The SE's already have a good track record with great wood and neck radius. Hardware seems to be getting better now that the Torrero is out.
> 
> Riffer, can you shed us some more light?


The only thing I can say is that I'll put a good word in for a PRS SE-7. That doesnt mean PRS will make one this year, or ever, but it's worth a shot. I sent my manager some mockups of some guitars just to get the ball rolling.

-Tom


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 1, 2010)

MJS said:


> A lot of assumptions.



That's all well in good, but as someone with fairly large hands, and who has had surgery on their wrist, and having owned 24.75", 25", 25.5", 27", and 28"+ scale guitars, in addition to basses with 30", 32", 33.75", 34", and 35" scales I have made some observations directly. As well as done a bit of math, with the help of the UST Calculator and a couple of it's add-ons. I'm only putting the info out there. 

I'm not saying those who feel a difference in scale are full of shit, I'm saying that the idea that a small 2% change in scale is going to make an earth shattering difference is fairly silly. As well as the fact that moving up in string size by as little as .001th of an inch will more then compensate. 

This has nothing to do with stretches between frets, in which the difference is so negligible, that it has no weight. To give you an idea of the difference take a 25.5" scale guitar, and play something exactly one fret higher then usual. That is greater then the difference of playing between a 25" and 25.5" scale.


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I sent my manager some mockups of some guitars just to get the ball rolling.



PICSPLZKTHXBAI.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> The only thing I can say is that I'll put a good word in for a PRS SE-7. That doesnt mean PRS will make one this year, or ever, but it's worth a shot. I sent my manager some mockups of some guitars just to get the ball rolling.
> 
> -Tom



Would it help if we raided there exchange servers and flood them emails for a 7 string SE?


----------



## Riffer (Apr 1, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Would it help if we raided there exchange servers and flood them emails for a 7 string SE?


 Probably not. I wouldn't advise it.  But I'll keep pushing for a SE-7. I dont want to be annoying with it. I'll just keep tabs on it and remind him every now and then with more info on specs and what you guys are saying.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Probably not. I wouldn't advise it.  But I'll keep pushing for a SE-7. I dont want to be annoying with it. I'll just keep tabs on it and remind him every now and then with more info on specs and what you guys are saying.


 
I think everyone here really appreciates anything you do to back this idea, I know whatever PRS decide to do with the production model will be great, and if and when it comes out you have my thanks.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 1, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Not even Warmoth?



Bolt-on, not set-neck.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I already own a S7320, RG7420, and COW 7. So I would want something that's different from those guitars.
> 
> Singlecut
> mahogany body
> ...



absolutely, I'd be cool with a hardtail ala the mushok sig and rosewood. Here are some more mockups!


----------



## MJS (Apr 2, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's all well in good, but as someone with fairly large hands, and who has had surgery on their wrist, and having owned 24.75", 25", 25.5", 27", and 28"+ scale guitars, in addition to basses with 30", 32", 33.75", 34", and 35" scales I have made some observations directly. As well as done a bit of math, with the help of the UST Calculator and a couple of it's add-ons. I'm only putting the info out there.



So, you felt the need to replace the text of my post of MY experience with MY guitars with "A lot of assumptions," just to turn around and pass off YOUR opinion based on YOUR hand size and YOUR physical condition as if it's some sort of correction?  

I also don't need to own 27" - 30" guitars to have an opinion on 24.75" - 25.5" scales. Didn't think I needed to mention I've played basses either, considering it's not a bass thread. 

I guess I never needed to use math or calculators to pick up two guitars and say, "these feel different."



MaxOfMetal said:


> This has nothing to do with stretches between frets, in which the difference is so negligible, that it has no weight. To give you an idea of the difference take a 25.5" scale guitar, and play something exactly one fret higher then usual. That is greater then the difference of playing between a 25" and 25.5" scale.



That's your opinion, based on your hand size. Humans come in different shapes & sizes.

You do know that you don't take the scale length and divide by the number of frets to come up with how big/small the difference is, right?

I've got 24.75" & 25.5" scale guitars right here and just measured a 3/16" difference just between the nut and the 5th fret, so a full 25% of that difference comes into play within the first 5 frets, which are already the farthest apart to begin with. 

To someone with small hands, that can be the difference between a barely comfortable stretch or muffling a note unless they shift their hand... for what many people can play without stretching at all. 

You can tell some people with smaller hands are awkward at that end of the neck just by watching them bar an F chord at the first fret.

I also just checked the higher frets and if I finger 4 frets in row, and move up the neck on the high E, here's what happens...

24.75" Scale: All 4 fingers touch when I get to the 14th fret.

25.5" Scale: All 4 fingers touch when I get to the 16th fret. 

Again, that's no big deal to me--but someone with fatter fingers might call that a real-world difference, whereas someone with skinny fingers might not notice or care.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not saying those who feel a difference in scale are full of shit, I'm saying that the idea that a small 2% change in scale is going to make an earth shattering difference is fairly silly. As well as the fact that moving up in string size by as little as .001th of an inch will more then compensate.



That's your opinion, again, and you have large hands. How many people with small hands do you think are going value your opinion over what they feel with their own hands? 

I think it was also pretty clear I'm not talking about the difference in string tension since I already said I keep it pretty even by using 9's & 9.5's to make both scales feel good to me. It certainly has no effect on my preference.

Not to mention, you're arguing for the sake of arguing... with someone that _already said it doesn't matter_ (but that's just to me - not everyone else), or I wouldn't have both scales in the first place. 

The difference here is that I'm speaking for myself and giving others the benefit of the doubt that their opinion based on their hands could be different, whereas you don't seem to be getting that.

Your sig says: "_Don't recommend anything unless you have first hand experience with it._" 

How much experience do you have with small and medium sized hands, since you're saying the distance between frets isn't an issue, as if it applies to everyone?  

Besides all of that... personal preference is based on opinions, that vary from person to person, _without a need for any facts_, so I can't figure out why you chose to argue about something that obvious in the first place. 

I can't even figure out how it turned into a scale length thread in the first place. If you were to delete all of the posts in this thread of people trying to pass off their personal preference for scale length as what should be the industry standard, we'd still be on page one.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 2, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I already own a S7320, RG7420, and COW 7. So I would want something that's different from those guitars.
> 
> Singlecut
> mahogany body
> ...



That can't be more perfect, please close the thread 

*Riffer*, If someone of the big guys at PRS assume that because it's a 7 string it must be black, tell them they're totally wrong! (Although a quilted-veneer black singlecut would kick major ass ).


Oh and this looks awesome:


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 2, 2010)

That looks great! 

Though I'd personally also love the option for their more Strat-like bodyshape as well.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 2, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's all well in good, but as someone with fairly large hands, and who has had surgery on their wrist, and having owned 24.75", 25", 25.5", 27", and 28"+ scale guitars, in addition to basses with 30", 32", 33.75", 34", and 35" scales I have made some observations directly. As well as done a bit of math, with the help of the UST Calculator and a couple of it's add-ons. I'm only putting the info out there.
> 
> I'm not saying those who feel a difference in scale are full of shit, I'm saying that the idea that a small 2% change in scale is going to make an earth shattering difference is fairly silly. As well as the fact that moving up in string size by as little as .001th of an inch will more then compensate.
> 
> This has nothing to do with stretches between frets, in which the difference is so negligible, that it has no weight. To give you an idea of the difference take a 25.5" scale guitar, and play something exactly one fret higher then usual. That is greater then the difference of playing between a 25" and 25.5" scale.



:: its not even a factor of feel, imo 25.5" is already somewhat 'boomy' for a low B, and thicker strings will not take away said boominess. . anyway something for the guys at PRS to consider, maybe make the pickups a little brighter or something if they go for 25" scale.

with that said i personally love long scale lengths (ie feel that 28.625" is minimum for an 8) and have pretty short fingers. i can very easily pull of the fast runs in Acid Rain by LTE, for example, on a 25" scale guitar, or a 24.75" LP, but can't do some of them anywhere near as easily on my 25.5" ibanez

so i mean it depends on what the guitar will be used for. i don't remember if BTBAM tunes to lowered tunings (not a fan of core but a fan of everything not core in that band), but they sounded totally fine at 25" live). same thing applies to In Flames in Drop B with their 24.75" LPs. granted are these guys playing djent? (obviously no). are these guys using super-heavy picks or picking very hard which would cause intonation issues at such scale lengths (absolutely not). so certainly you won't get a 'djenty' tone, or for that matter, be able to play fear factory type riffing on a short scale 7. But in that case, there are plenty of options already out there. at the end of the day i personally don't care what scale length the guitar will end up being, there are inherent compromises in all of them. furthermore at least in my opinion, the 'twang' associated with longer scale lengths is sort of the polar opposite of what PRS is to me, though i'd love the idea of a long scale length. there are plenty of other baritone options if they don't make their guitars baritones


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 2, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> :: its not even a factor of feel, imo 25.5" is already somewhat 'boomy' for a low B, and thicker strings will not take away said boominess. . anyway something for the guys at PRS to consider, maybe make the pickups a little brighter or something if they go for 25" scale.
> 
> with that said i personally love long scale lengths (ie feel that 28.625" is minimum for an 8) and have pretty short fingers. i can very easily pull of the fast runs in Acid Rain by LTE, for example, on a 25" scale guitar, or a 24.75" LP, but can't do some of them anywhere near as easily on my 25.5" ibanez
> 
> so i mean it depends on what the guitar will be used for. i don't remember if BTBAM tunes to lowered tunings (not a fan of core but a fan of everything not core in that band), but they sounded totally fine at 25" live). same thing applies to In Flames in Drop B with their 24.75" LPs. granted are these guys playing djent? (obviously no). are these guys using super-heavy picks or picking very hard which would cause intonation issues at such scale lengths (absolutely not). so certainly you won't get a 'djenty' tone, or for that matter, be able to play fear factory type riffing on a short scale 7. But in that case, there are plenty of options already out there. at the end of the day i personally don't care what scale length the guitar will end up being, there are inherent compromises in all of them. furthermore at least in my opinion, the 'twang' associated with longer scale lengths is sort of the polar opposite of what PRS is to me, though i'd love the idea of a long scale length. there are plenty of other baritone options if they don't make their guitars baritones



I wonder if all those djentheads complaining about scale lengths know that Bulb plays 25'5" scale guitars.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 2, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I wonder if all those djentheads complaining about scale lengths know that Bulb plays 25'5" scale guitars.



edit:

well, the thing is, whatever you run through an invader or bigbottom will djent, i suspect even a shortened scale length guitar. but for those of us who have to deal with other amps, i've made a 28 5/8" interceptor djent through a sunn, and very convincingly at that (was almost disappointed at the e530 sitting next to it... i mean comeon freakin e530 vs sunn!)

its just that incidentally, the same way that the sound changes as you extend scale length seems to be the way that engl's are voiced, so they can bring out those characteristics from shorter scale lengths. (also, i'm not sure if you guys have noticed... the way that the line6 stuff and the engl stuff djent is totally different from each other... almost a fender vs gibson sort of thing, to ridiculously oversimplify). i hate to use that word, but it very accurately describes what happens to just the sound of the string, at least in lower registers. what happens in higher registers comes off as a 'thick twang' sort of sound... kind of like what would happen if you changed the pot value from 500kOhm to 1Meg or hardwired to the output jack, but not just that... i'm not sure how much experience everyone on here has with longer scale lengths, but they certainly do affect the sound in a big way. and even for types of music totally separate from that sort of polyrhythmic stuff, long scale lengths really tighten up some aggressive playing in the low registers with a nice midrange 'bite' which wasn't there before. but i do think that this is the polar opposite of the 'prs sound' even as far as BTBAM and opeth are concerned.

and yea idk i don't think that that's really what prs will go for. but if they make one? lol. i might pick one up used


----------



## sepherus (Apr 2, 2010)

BTBAM tunes to C# standard. Not crazy low, but low enough. In Flames has actually been tuning to Drop Bb the past few albums on their LPs. Speaking of Bulb, go to his interview page here and what is in his hands.... a Gibson LP. 

As for the long scales. I DON'T play djenty stuff, like at all. I have a 27" Sherman, and I love it, but I ended up having to put some fairly loose dark pickups in it to make it sound right for me. I have some difficulties with some of the things I play also because I use a hell of a lot more odd chord voicings than most people on here probably do. If it didn't have a hell of a lot more meaning than most of my other guitars (and now with the right pickups sound massive) I'd have sold it and had him make me basically a PRS spec'd 7. Those of you who complain about a boomy low B, I don't get it. Plenty of bands tune down that low on shorter scale instruments and sound phenomenal live in the mix on their own, and in the studio. 

But yes, back on topic: I already said this but basically make it a standard PRS style guitar with an extra string please.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 2, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> i'm not sure how much experience everyone on here has with longer scale lengths, but they certainly do affect the sound in a big way.



I think saying they effect it in a big way is an overstatement, they have an effect and no doubt it is important in the characteristic sound of certain instruments but it is just one of many factors that go into building that sound.

As I have said before I have 7 string guitars with the following scale lengths 25.5" (x2), 26.25", 26.5" (x2) and 27" (I also have a 20.5" and a 22.2" scale 6 string). The 27" RG is not the tightest or the most clear of the lot as one would expect based on the preconception of scale lengths, actually there is nothing predictable about the way the tone changes between my guitars as the scale gets longer because there are so many other factors also playing a part. 

For funnies after reading some of the responses here I tuned both my 25.5" Dean AS7 and my 27" RG7 to G, D, G, C, F, A, D. Both guitars have the same gauges on the wound strings the 25.5" has one gauge heavier on the plain strings which were not considered in this experiment. You would expect after reading this thread and other bullshit that is spread around by people including some guitar builders that based on the specs of the guitars the 27" RG7 should have more clarity and more bite not only that but considering that both guitars are strung with very light strings one would imagine the 25.5" AS7 would be muddy as hell and unplayable. Wrong, wrong, wrong. The AS7 had more clarity, more bite and was all round my favourite of the two at that tuning and any other tuning.

If I tried this test again with my Loomis with the Blackout in the bridge the result would be the Loomis would be tighter, have more bite and more clarity than both the former. I know this because I have tried this setup before.

It's not a scientific test by any means but it does help demonstrate that scale length is just one factor in the overall performance and tone of a guitar and that at least a few of the preconceptions in this thread in regards to what result certain specs would have on a PRS 7 are guesses based on false assumptions. All the specs of the guitar will determine the character of the instrument. I think it is safe to say that there are certain expectations people have of PRS guitars and that PRS have built these expectations, I also think it is safe to say that PRS know how to meet these expectations in a 7 string guitar especially considering they have built a few already.

My thoughts, 
Scale length has an impact but not as big as some people make out.
Most people who have desired a PRS 7 want a 7 string version of existing PRS guitars with some minor differences like adjustable intonation for playability.
PRS know how to build a 7.
PRS should consider that many 7 string guitarists have some false preconceived ideas about certain specs that will have an effect on their buying decision no matter how good the guitar is.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 2, 2010)

The other thing that has been mentioned is that the difference in stretches and playing on longer scales is insignificant. I also don't agree with this. I know I made the same claims in the past but I have changed my opinion on this. To some people it is a significant difference and I am now one of those. I can play all my guitars so 27" is by no means unplayable but I feel most comfortable on a 25.5" and that is a big thing for me, it means it is easier for me to play and I play better.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I already own a S7320, RG7420, and COW 7. So I would want something that's different from those guitars.
> 
> Singlecut
> mahogany body
> ...



Change that neck material to mahogany and you've got yourself a pretty sweet guitar!


----------



## walleye (Apr 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This has nothing to do with stretches between frets, in which the difference is so negligible, that it has no weight. To give you an idea of the difference take a 25.5" scale guitar, and play something exactly one fret higher then usual. That is greater then the difference of playing between a 25" and 25.5" scale.



thats not entirely true. a better test would be to play something. then tune the guitar down a half step and put a capo on the first fret. then play the same thing again. you'll notice a change in tone

(edit before the shitstorm comes): im not saying you're wrong, im just saying this is a better way to test it out)


----------



## Drew (Apr 5, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I already own a S7320, RG7420, and COW 7. So I would want something that's different from those guitars.
> 
> Singlecut
> mahogany body
> ...



I would buy the SHIT out of that.  It's totally different from the "normal" specs I look for in a guitar, but that's kind of the point.


----------



## Drew (Apr 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Typically, people can tell the difference between a 24.75" and 25.5" scale guitars, only because the two guitars differ in other ways, such as neck thickness, upper fret access, bridge type, fretboard radius, etc. For instance, a Les Paul and a Telecaster. Though, if you take two of the EXACT same guitar, except have one be 24.75" and 25.5" and did a blind study, I bet most wouldn't be able to tell definitively. Not to mention that .75" (not .25) difference is even more then the 25.5" verses 25" being most debated.
> 
> Just do the math. (This is all using a .009 gauge set.)
> 
> ...



As a guy who's already been advocating staying at 25" in this thread, I've gotta respectfully disagree. 

Obviously there's a few spec differences between my 25" PRS SE Singlecut and my 25.5" USA Strat in play, but I can definitely feel the difference in scale length between the two guitars, both in stretches and the amount of string tension. I mean, I've been playing something like 10-12 years now (it scares me whenever I do the math), almost entirely on 25.5" scales, and it's not like it bothers me to go back and forth between 25" and 25." or even 24.75" (one of my roommates owns a nice LP Studio) or 26.5" (I've got a C7 Blackjack lying around for 7-string rhythm parts), but there's a very noticable difference in feel. As far as I'm concerned, that's kind of cool.


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Once you have been playing a while, and developed that hand "muscle memory", you can definitely tell if a guitar is 24.75, 25, 25.5, or other, just by picking it up and doing a long scale run. It is particularly noticeable on the lower end of the fingerboard. As to scale length vs. tonal character - I can hear it to a certain degree on long scales - higher on the neck, and on shorter scales - lower on the neck. With that said, I can be just as happy at any scale, as long as the guitar is built very well. My favorite 7 string, ever, is a 25 scale V.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2010)

eelblack2 said:


> My favorite 7 string, ever, is a 25 scale V.



Which one is that, Lee?


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> Post pics so these poor kids can see what you're hoarding



fixed.

I played a singlecut SE on the weekend, fantastic guitar and part of the reason I didn't buy it was because I just spent $100 on my car (not to mention not being able to afford it anyway). Damn fine instrument, and I believe that any PRS SE 7 will be a good guitar. I don't remember exactly how the wide-thin neck on the 6's handles, but if anything I will try to convince Darren to re-profile the neck on the guitar if it's not *quite* there.

Thanks for doing this, Riffer! PS: your specs are perfect - mahogany or maple neck, I've had both on singlecuts and they both sound great.


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2010)

That's only a 25"? I was thinking you did a traditional 25.5" or maybe really went apeshit with Mike and did something like a 26.5"


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wanted to preserve the Gibson feel of it as much as possible. If we had gone 25.5, or even longer, it just wouldn't have felt right. I like my Gibsons to feel like Gibsons, and my Fenders to feel like Fenders. My hands can tell the difference.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 5, 2010)

which is why we should keep this 25, so it'll feel like a prs,


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a gorgeous guitar, too.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are niiiiiiice.



The one on the left definitely tickles my pickle


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'd totally forgotten about that one.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 5, 2010)

At least we've all finally decided that it's going to be either 25" or 25.5" (I think). Weren't there some people in the initial posts of this thread who wanted a 27" PRS? . I personally am on the 25.5" side but I'm glad we're starting to narrow it down (not that there's any sign of this actually becoming a production model).


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, some have argued FOR a 27" PRS but the overall mentality (not only from this site) seems to be keep it at 25" or maximum of 25.5"


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 6, 2010)

MFB said:


> Yeah, some have argued FOR a 27" PRS but the overall mentality (not only from this site) seems to be keep it at 25" or maximum of 25.5"



Sadly, on this site you always find a huge amount of people saying: -make it a 27" scale or I won't buy it-, whatever the guitar is


----------



## cyril v (Apr 6, 2010)

25" for sure... I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 6, 2010)

I think it should be 25.25" scale.


----------



## badger71 (Apr 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


> But I'll keep pushing for a SE-7. I dont want to be annoying with it. I'll just keep tabs on it and remind him every now and then with more info on specs and what you guys are saying.


 
I like the cut of your gib. As an added push, let your manager know that it's a good thing for PRS to keep branching out the SE line and have something to release at NAMM and Music Messe that's fresh. The Torero is a great example....no one saw that one coming. Whether it does good or not, the buzz is/was, "did you see that PRS made a model with a Floyd on it?"


----------



## Vletrmx (Apr 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think it should be 25.25" scale.



I don't know, man. It might make some of those stretches difficult.. Maybe bump that sucker down to 25.20".


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Could go 3.14159265.....

Just sayin'


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Sadly, on this site you always find a huge amount of people saying: -make it a 27" scale or I won't buy it-, whatever the guitar is



I know, and it makes me sad


----------



## Maurobrazil (Apr 9, 2010)

Mod edit: Let's keep this to PRS discussion, OK?


----------



## Isan (Apr 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd be all for an SE 7 string, I wouldn't have the money for a "real" PRS anyway. (Well, at that price range I still have other guitars I4d want first anyway).
I'd want it to be a PRS, not a "PRS-tries-to-break-into-the-Ibanez-market".

Meaning the usual 25", I play usually tuned in B with 60 gauge strings on a 25,5" so there's plenty of room there. I'm not really sure people wanting a PRS are those who tune in low F or whatever anyway.

Low profile trem too, I don't want a TOM.

I'd also appreciate if it was a quilted veneer and not a flame one. 

Edit: you had me look at the thomann PRS page. I curse you all for my GAS relapse.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 25, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I'd be all for an SE 7 string, I wouldn't have the money for a "real" PRS anyway. (Well, at that price range I still have other guitars I4d want first anyway).
> I'd want it to be a PRS, not a "PRS-tries-to-break-into-the-Ibanez-market".
> 
> Meaning the usual 25", I play usually tuned in B with 60 gauge strings on a 25,5" so there's plenty of room there. I'm not really sure people wanting a PRS are those who tune in low F or whatever anyway.
> ...



+1


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd have no problem with a 25" 7 since I'd be tuning it up a wholestep anyway xD

They could do a 26" for their "baritone" as it'll be that inch longer lol.

too bad I'll prolly never have the money for a prs and that cutaway STILL doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 25, 2010)

My manager and I were talking about this the other day. What if we did a 25.5 scale length with a string through bridge that was mounted to the top, like the Mushok baritone? The reason for the 25.5 is that we can do a neck thru in that scale length. It's starting to gain some momentum.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> My manager and I were talking about this the other day. What if we did a 25.5 scale length with a string through bridge that was mounted to the top, like the Mushok baritone? The reason for the 25.5 is that we can do a neck thru in that scale length. It's starting to gain some momentum.



This would be baller. I'd MUCH prefer a hardtail bridge.

In fact, if there was ANY USA model with a hardtail, I'd be pumped, 6 or 7 strings.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> My manager and I were talking about this the other day. What if we did a 25.5 scale length with a string through bridge that was mounted to the top, like the Mushok baritone? The reason for the 25.5 is that we can do a neck thru in that scale length. It's starting to gain some momentum.



That would be cool! I'd prefer a 25" scale set-neck stoptail one myself to make it more PRS-ish, but I can understand how tooling would be easier to go with a string-through bridge.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 25, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This would be baller. I'd MUCH prefer a hardtail bridge.
> 
> In fact, if there was ANY USA model with a hardtail, I'd be pumped, 6 or 7 strings.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 25, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> That would be cool! I'd prefer a 25" scale set-neck stoptail one myself to make it more PRS-ish, but I can understand how tooling would be easier to go with a string-through bridge.


Exactly.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 25, 2010)

I still like the idea of making it the more possible true to the regular 6-string PRS. What I love about this "project" is the chance of having something different of what we're used to, so 25" set neck and vintage trem/hardtail to me.


----------



## serazac25 (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a hardtail, i will go either or with the 25 and 25.5 and the SC and double cut. As long as they keep the ebony fingerboard and the mahagony body going on. Oh and if they come with the trem, they should add locking sperzels or some good locking tuners. It would be nice to see something like John Petrucci signtarue trem or the ibanez SV type of trem, that they look vintage or whatever but they float. But the Ibanez SV trem will be killer on a prs not exactly the sv trem but something like that. I like floyd rose but its just odd on a PRS. But the Torero really got my eye


----------



## Tajoumaru (Apr 25, 2010)

My PRS Custom 24 is still the best guitar I've ever owned--or played, for that matter. So yes, a 7-string PRS would be an awesome thing.

Something along the lines of...this:


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 25, 2010)

Every PRS 7-string I've ever seen has been both gorgeous, and private stock.

Like I've mentioned before though, Emil Werstler from Daath is getting a 7 from them, and he is perhaps their biggest endorsee in metal (outside of Opeth). So there's a remote chance that there might eventually be an SE-7 in the future, if the demand for a 7 gets enough attention.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Like I've mentioned before though, Emil Werstler from Daath is getting a 7 from them, and he is perhaps their biggest endorsee in metal (outside of Opeth). So there's a remote chance that there might eventually be an SE-7 in the future, if the demand for a 7 gets enough attention.


 
Do Daath use or plan to use 7s then? Because that would be epic.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 25, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Every PRS 7-string I've ever seen has been both gorgeous, and private stock.
> 
> Like I've mentioned before though, Emil Werstler from Daath is getting a 7 from them, and he is perhaps their biggest endorsee in metal (outside of Opeth). So there's a remote chance that there might eventually be an SE-7 in the future, if the demand for a 7 gets enough attention.



He has THE sickest Modern Eagle/Private stock. That black cherry tiger burst or something - its the most metal PRS ever made. I wish I could get one built at a reasonable price, as I'd then have the most metal PRS ever made.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Do Daath use or plan to use 7s then? Because that would be epic.



Yeah, no kidding. Imagine how brutal that would sound? I'm pumped now. Emil is seriously the fucking man. He's underrated.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 25, 2010)

Tajoumaru said:


> My PRS Custom 24 is still the best guitar I've ever owned--or played, for that matter. So yes, a 7-string PRS would be an awesome thing.
> 
> Something along the lines of...this:



I posted this on, like, page 6.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Imagine how brutal that would sound? I'm pumped now. Emil is seriously the fucking man. He's underrated.


 
They have some beastly riffs, and he is madly skilled.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Do Daath use or plan to use 7s then? Because that would be epic.


 
He and Eyal are being pretty hush hush about the new album, so we'll have to see. But with Eyal being an Ibanez man, I can't imagine it would be hard at all for him to get a 7 from them too, obviously.

That said, I don't expect it to be a full conversion to 7's.



Adam Of Angels said:


> He has THE sickest Modern Eagle/Private stock. That black cherry tiger burst or something - its the most metal PRS ever made. I wish I could get one built at a reasonable price, as I'd then have the most metal PRS ever made.



Definitely, I love that guitar.

It's a Charcoal Burst Modern Eagle (II, if I remember right?), with the burst being a dark red as opposed to black. The buttons are dark red to match, as well as the bird inlays and eagle logo. The body has a flame maple 10 top, and the neck is rosewood. Can't recall which pickups it has. Vintage trem. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Imagine how brutal that would sound? I'm pumped now. Emil is seriously the fucking man. He's underrated.



Agreed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> He and Eyal are being pretty hush hush about the new album, so we'll have to see. But with Eyal being an Ibanez man, I can't imagine it would be hard at all for him to get a 7 from them too, obviously.
> 
> That said, I don't expect it to be a full conversion to 7's.


 
Even a few songs would be awesome.


----------



## Taylor2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd be ALL over one if it had a longer scale.
ALL OVER it.

I've wanted a PRS for a while, but wouldn't suit my needs.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start? 

25.5 scale
Neck thru
Mahogany body
Ebony board with jumbo frets
Flame or quilted maple veneer top
Hard tail string through bridge
Passive pickups
one volume one tone 3 way blade switch


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start?
> 
> 25.5 scale
> Neck thru
> ...



25.5 or 25" imo it honestly doesn't matter THAT much (prepares for onslaught)

and NT? didn't know PRS did NT guitars? though you were all set neck guys


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> My manager and I were talking about this the other day. What if we did a 25.5 scale length with a string through bridge that was mounted to the top, like the Mushok baritone? The reason for the 25.5 is that we can do a neck thru in that scale length. It's starting to gain some momentum.





Riffer said:


> Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start?
> 
> 25.5 scale
> Neck thru
> ...



I think this is kind of getting to far from the PRS-ishness, as awesome as it'd be to have a PRS 7 with those specs, I know personally I'd rather keep it set neck at 25 inch scale, and a 3 way toggle, rather than blade. Oh btw, if you have anymore ideas I can do some more mockups if you/everyone would like.


----------



## Samer (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start?
> 
> 25.5 scale
> Neck thru
> ...



This would be amazing, keep it under 2k and ill order one.

(i think a maple finger board would be better than ebony, and probably cheaper, but that's my preference)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start?
> 
> 25.5 scale
> Neck thru
> ...


 
I think a rosewood board would be more likely, and I prefer rosewood myself.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I understand the reasoning behind many people saying we should keep it traditional PRS specs with 25 inch scale and set neck. I'll talk to him this week and see if we can hash something out. The only neck through guitar we have is the Torero right now. I did tell him no floyd and no EMGs though so dont worry about those. The biggest thing we need to decide on is scale length/neck design I think.


----------



## walleye (Apr 25, 2010)

is 22 frets realistic do you think? or do you tnink itll almost definitely be 24?


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 25, 2010)

Those specs are good, but I would also be in favor of set neck. Everything else is perfect.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2010)

walleye said:


> is 22 frets realistic do you think? or do you tnink itll almost definitely be 24?


 
I wouldn't mind, but 24 would be a safer bet.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start?
> 
> 25.5 scale As long as it is not longer than this
> Neck thru Deal Breaker
> ...



Don't forget the mahogany neck. 

It's no secret what I want http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/110165-would-you-buy-this-guitar.html 
As mentioned earlier I'm excited over the possibility of a PRS SE 7 if it means I will get closer to my dream guitar. Depending on how close it gets will dictate how many I buy but from your spec list above I'm not interested at this stage.


----------



## Samer (Apr 25, 2010)

walleye said:


> is 22 frets realistic do you think? or do you tnink itll almost definitely be 24?



Making it 22 fret would turn a lot of people off.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 25, 2010)

Something like the Akerfeldt sig minus the tacky logo would be cool.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 25, 2010)

I personally would love something just like the Torerro, and think that it would sell the best. Doublecut in general I imagine would be received much better.

As far as my own personal preferences though, I don't really care about the scale length as long as it's between 25" and 27". Don't like EMGs but it's not a deal breaker. Bird inlays or none. Ebony fretboard preferred. Same with a Wide Thin neck shape. Neckthru or Setneck doesn't really matter to me. 24 frets. Either FR trem or hardtail is fine.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 25, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Imagine how brutal that would sound? I'm pumped now. Emil is seriously the fucking man. He's underrated.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 25, 2010)

^ God DAMN his picking is efficient.


----------



## IDLE (Apr 25, 2010)

There seems to be a split between people who want a classic PRS style 7 and a more modern metal PRS.

Seems like the classic people are more numerous, but it really wouldn't be bad if they did both given the interest in this thread.

Personally I want the classic style PRS but I would buy any kind of 7 string they made.


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd rather have it be set neck and 25" scale.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 25, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Something like the Akerfeldt sig minus the tacky logo would be cool.



This. Singlecut or doublecut, but it seems like a LOT of folks loved the specs on his guitar (it's 24 fret too so that will please some of the other folks claiming they wouldn't buy it with 22) but not the "O" logo on the body. 



darren said:


> I'd rather have it be set neck and 25" scale.



 If this guitar ever happens, they should keep it at close to PRS spec as the rest of the SE line. 


Also something to think about.... there are 7-string buyers/owners outside of this board too, so making the specs all specific to what each person's idea of the "perfect custom SE 7" would be silly. The way they build SE models currently seems to be selling well, no need to majorly change the formula to please 1 or 2 people over the vast majority. Take what they have now and add a string, some of you are over-thinking this way too much and asking for more than anyone should for a $700-ish guitar.


----------



## walleye (Apr 25, 2010)

Samer said:


> Making it 22 fret would turn a lot of people off.



i know that
honestly im not holding much hope with the 22 fret wish, but i do see it as a possibility. 

i know im just one customer and not that important in the scheme of things, but if it was 22 frets i'd set aside the musicman JPX7 as my next guitar and hold out for this one.. provided the other specs didnt ruin it.. but they probably wouldnt; im easy going.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 25, 2010)

darren said:


> I'd rather have it be set neck and 25" scale.



 but 25.5" isn't a turn off either and might help sell more  I'm really not keen on a neck thru



HighGain510 said:


> This. Singlecut or doublecut, but it seems like a LOT of folks loved the specs on his guitar (it's 24 fret too so that will please some of the other folks claiming they wouldn't buy it with 22) but not the "O" logo on the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree although it is worth keeping in mind that both here and MG a lot of people seem to want the Mike Mushok bridge or a trem over the regular PRS hard tail. It's also worth keeping in mind that there isn't a set of standard SE specs. Some have maple necks, some mahogany, some have ebony fretboards some have rosewood.

The Mushok, Singlecut, Singlecut Trem and Torero are all SE models, I don't think it is too much for someone to say I love all the specs from x model except for the bridge, if you built x with bridge from y it would be awesome.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 25, 2010)

FWIW I would buy a guitar with the Opeth logo on it, the O does not bother me but I wouldn't buy a 7 string version of the Mike Åkerfeldt signature model because I hate the specs.


----------



## budda (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd buy it, and Im probably in the minority wanting 2 volume knobs


----------



## Riffer (Apr 25, 2010)

What are the reasons behind some of you not liking the neck thru spec? Is it because it is not a true PRS in your eyes or is it cosmetic issues?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> What are the reasons behind some of you not liking the neck thru spec? Is it because it is not a true PRS in your eyes or is it cosmetic issues?



In my case is that I just want something different. As a big Opeth fan I've always loved PRS, and I'd like to own a 7-string one. But I want a PRS, not "something-with-typical-7-string-specs", because there's already enough models for that. We have a lot of 25'5" and 27" models, but we don't have any 25". We have a lot of bolt-ons and neckthru guitars with maple necks, but we don't have (almost) mahogany set necks, and the list goes on.

People buying a PRS knows what he's buying, and as I wouldn't like to have a baritone strat with extra jumbo frets, emgs and floyd rose I wouldn't like a PRS aimed to metal either. The attractive point of the guitar actually is having something different for once and of course the signature PRS mojo.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 25, 2010)

I just prefer set neck and bolt on guitars.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 25, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> We have a lot of 25'5" and 27" models, but we don't have any 25". We have a lot of bolt-ons and neckthru guitars with maple necks, but we don't have (almost) mahogany set necks, and the list goes on.
> 
> The attractive point of the guitar actually is having something different for once and of course the signature PRS mojo.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> What are the reasons behind some of you not liking the neck thru spec? Is it because it is not a true PRS in your eyes or is it cosmetic issues?



for me it's the PRSness, people want a PRS 7 because they ant the PRS sound and vibe, not because they want an Ibanez that looks like a PRS, at least I dont


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 25, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I just prefer set neck and bolt on guitars.



i also prefer set neck over anything else, for tonal reasons. i skipped over this thread because i really had zero interest in buying a prs but after reading a bit im getting interested. if the specs were right i'd buy one just because im so sick of the current specs offered by most companies. tired of black guitars with emg routes made out of basswood, bolt on or neck through. i guess im looking for a more traditional guitar with some modern touches. if prs came out with an all mahogany set neck guitar with a 27" scale and passive pups i'd buy it. some different color options would be nice too (ahem.....silverburst). fwiw singlecut all the way, no double cut for me.

i also realize that most people on this thread want 25" scale. it wouldnt be a deal breaker for me but i'd prefer 27". may be prs blasphemy but i need to buy a 7 with a longer neck next.


----------



## budda (Apr 25, 2010)

Then buy an Agile 

I'd rather have 22 frets, as the neck pickup sound is preferable to my ears, but I could live with 24.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd go for the 25" scale
24 fret *satin finished* set neck
Rosewood FB
Old Birds
Standard trem


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 26, 2010)

I have some better looking mockups coming up any specific finish requests?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> I have some better looking mockups coming up any specific finish requests?



Hey, just for shits and giggles, any way you can mock up the current Akerfeldt model, but with 7-strings and no "O" logo?


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 26, 2010)

s7eve said:


>


...PRS mojo, indeed.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 26, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> The attractive point of the guitar actually is having something different for once and of course the signature PRS mojo.


^^^Haha oops, meant to quote^^^
...though I'm with the re-affirmative "" too, so no worries I guess!
Regardless, do grace us with a SE 7 though, eh?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> I'd go for the 25" scale
> 24 fret *satin finished* set neck
> Rosewood FB
> Old Birds
> Standard trem


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 26, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> I have some better looking mockups coming up any specific finish requests?




Scarlet Burst





Tiger Eye burst


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey, just for shits and giggles, any way you can mock up the current Akerfeldt model, but with 7-strings and no "O" logo?



was planning on it!



White Cluster said:


> Scarlet Burst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitely had a tiger eye finish in mind, and love he Scarlet Burst, will do.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> was planning on it!


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2010)

Why are you guys so keen on Rosewood fretboards? I'd much prefer something different, especially when everyone has been jumping on Ibanez to get away from "black body, rosewood board" and yes - I realize this is PRS but still the argument remains the same. We have X amount of guitars right now with rosewood boards, and while some have nice cuts since at that price you'd better be damn sure you're getting a nice cut; but generally, there's a lot of beginner guitars and shitty ones out there that have them. I'd much prefer an ebony board, if not just for aesthetics but to make it stand-out from the blandness.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> I'd much prefer an ebony board, if not just for aesthetics but to make it stand-out from the blandness.


 YUP. Agreed.
Love ebony, myself. 

...that came off potentially more scandalous than I intended.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> Why are you guys so keen on Rosewood fretboards? I'd much prefer something different, especially when everyone has been jumping on Ibanez to get away from "black body, rosewood board" and yes - I realize this is PRS but still the argument remains the same. We have X amount of guitars right now with rosewood boards, and while some have nice cuts since at that price you'd better be damn sure you're getting a nice cut; but generally, there's a lot of beginner guitars and shitty ones out there that have them. I'd much prefer an ebony board, if not just for aesthetics but to make it stand-out from the blandness.



I like Rosewood, it works for me. 

Besides, between Carvin, Dean, Agile, B.C. Rich, and ESP, Ebony boards aren't exactly a rarity.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 26, 2010)

i always prefer rosewood to ebony, both visually and tonally


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 26, 2010)

rosewood with natural/earth toned finishes work well


----------



## El Caco (Apr 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> Why are you guys so keen on Rosewood fretboards? I'd much prefer something different, especially when everyone has been jumping on Ibanez to get away from "black body, rosewood board" and yes - I realize this is PRS but still the argument remains the same. We have X amount of guitars right now with rosewood boards, and while some have nice cuts since at that price you'd better be damn sure you're getting a nice cut; but generally, there's a lot of beginner guitars and shitty ones out there that have them. I'd much prefer an ebony board, if not just for aesthetics but to make it stand-out from the blandness.



For the same reason you would have one on a Les Paul, it is the package that works.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 26, 2010)

I greatly prefer ebony myself


----------



## walleye (Apr 26, 2010)

s7eve said:


> For the same reason you would have one on a Les Paul, it is the package that works.



thats a very profound statement, "its the package that works." a lot of people on here get these theories about only wanting "specification A" or never using "specification B" but its the package that matters. 

its like saying i only listen to music in E major, the key is only a minor detail

im not exempt from this, i preach the 22 fret thing a lot, but i do understand that sometimes 24 frets might work better for the package, so i try not to make a rule for myself that ill never play 24 fret guitars, even if id prefer not to. however a lot of that is the fact that the guitar industry and community is hell bent on ramming 24 fret guitars down my throat.. 7 string industry that is


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 28, 2010)

and justinbailey has officially been employed by PRS through ss.org

a first in the history of PRS, a first in the history of ss.org

but where will the ss.org user ever stop?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> and justinbailey has officially been employed by PRS through ss.org
> 
> a first in the history of PRS, a first in the history of ss.org
> 
> but where will the ss.org user ever stop?


 
Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## cyril v (Apr 28, 2010)

_fapfapfapfap fa-fapfapfap_!

excellent job man!


----------



## Harry (Apr 28, 2010)

That green single cut mockup is pure awesome


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 28, 2010)

I know I'll be in the minority, but a singlecut 7 really isn't doing it for me. Maybe it has to do with the fact that they're all stacked up sideways, but I don't like them . Nothing to do with the mockup skills, it's just me. Doublecut for me for sure.


----------



## IDLE (Apr 28, 2010)

Mostly I prefer rosewood because PRS doesn't usually do much ebony. Rosewood is a far more common wood for them. I would dump myself in excitement if they offered maple though.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 28, 2010)

Man, nice!






This is what I'm talking about. 
Now you've just got me all jacked up


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 29, 2010)

Aurochs34 said:


> Man, nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 29, 2010)

I just happen to forget those, but it does look kinda of neat, eh?


----------



## serazac25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes Single Cut 7 string will rule so hard The pickup rings 24 frets. The safe bet for metal players will change the pickups to D-Activators or the passive size Blackouts.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd prefer a double cut, I've seen single cut 7s before, I want a proper PRS style style double cut.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm also not feeling the singlecut.


----------



## budda (Apr 29, 2010)

I love singlecuts , and could handle a doublecut IF it was like the McCarty - singlecut feel in the doublecut package.

JB, badass mockups sir.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2010)

budda said:


> I love singlecuts , and could handle a doublecut IF it was like the McCarty - singlecut feel in the doublecut package.
> 
> JB, badass mockups sir.


 
Singlcuts are nice, but I've seen em before  The regular PRS doublecut shape is more unique IMO, looks far better.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 30, 2010)

As long as it has a veneer that ain't *very* dark grey, and it either has creme pickup rings or none, and the rest of the SE line's traits, Im good to go, wouldn't mind a Mira 7 at all either.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 30, 2010)

Singlecut or Doublecut, I want a "PRS-ish" SE 7. That means set-neck, 25" scale, mahogany or korina body, maple or mahogany or korina neck, rosewood board. A 7-string intonatable stop-tail or PRS-style trem would be nice too, but I can deal with a hardtail bridge.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Singlecut or Doublecut, I want a "PRS-ish" SE 7. That means set-neck, 25" scale, mahogany or korina body, maple or mahogany or korina neck, rosewood board. A 7-string intonatable stop-tail or PRS-style trem would be nice too, but I can deal with a hardtail bridge.


 
You can pretty much garuantee it will be an all mahogany body with a set neck. Thats a big PRS trait.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 30, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> You can pretty much garuantee it will be an all mahogany body with a set neck. Thats a big PRS trait.



Riffer was actually talking about implementing a 25.5" scale neck-thru. That does not scream "PRS" to me.


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2010)

7 strings doesn't scream "PRS" to me either. I wouldn't want to tune to B or Bb on anything less than 25.5", anyway. 

PRS is going to have to average out what's in league with their "image" but also what's a practical orientation of the instrument.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 30, 2010)

Zakk Wylde downtunes pretty low on a 24.5" LP so 25" shouldn't be an issue as long as you don't want low F or such. (He uses 70 strings for that, though)


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2010)

I used to have a set of those on my LP as well. They worked, but the action felt kinda funny, IMO. It's mostly a personal preference thing, I guess.


----------



## Drew (Apr 30, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Some things would have to be discussed like either doublecut or singelcut. But what would be the common consenses on something like this as a start?
> 
> 25.5 scale
> Neck thru
> ...



Well, after noting that my preference would be to take the existing Singlecut and simply add a string...

...I'd definitely be curious to give one of those a try, and certainly wouldn't _not_ buy one based on those specs. It's not what I had in mind (the "PRS vibe" with one more string), but it could be a pretty cool guitar.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm trying to find a balance between the whole "shredder" market and traditional PRS market. I want to see if we can get a bit of both in the guitar without alienating one group of buyers. But I dont want to go the PRS Torero route and go full blown Shreddy McShredstein (even though the Torero plays awesome and I helped design it, woot woot!).


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2010)

Those are some pretty sick specs. You think they'll be cool with sticking those on an SE?


----------



## Riffer (Apr 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> Those are some pretty sick specs. You think they'll be cool with sticking those on an SE?


 Which specs?


----------



## Drew (Apr 30, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'm trying to find a balance between the whole "shredder" market and traditional PRS market. I want to see if we can get a bit of both in the guitar without alienating one group of buyers. But I dont want to go the PRS Torero route and go full blown Shreddy McShredstein (even though the Torero plays awesome and I helped design it, woot woot!).



...a sentiment I fuckin' appreciate.  

Honestly, I'm a trem guy, but I'd rather these came as hardtails. Two reasons - part of it is that part of the "PRS" thing for me IS a hardtail bridge, but also that if it comes to fruition and I buy one, it's a fuck of a lot easier to route a hardtail for a Floyd than it is to replace a Floyd with a hardtail.  

If they sell well, maybe a subsequent trem version might make sense, but for now I think I'd prefer a fixed bridge, too.


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2010)

> 25.5 scale
> Neck thru
> Mahogany body
> Ebony board with jumbo frets
> ...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2010)

Just this + 1 string is all thats necessary  And change the hardware a bit so it looks a bit more modern (different tone knobs, no pickup rings maybe?). Otherwise its all fine.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 30, 2010)

Randy, those were the specs I was mentioning to my manager. Just to see what he would say and get the idea in his head. We've got more talking to do on this subject. With so many possibilities for different woods, electronics, measurements, colors and etc, we need to go over every detail and figure out what would suit the player the best and also the company.


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2010)

Very understandable. You're the expert, so I'm all about letting you do your magic. I was just saying that those seemed like some really hardcore (in a good way) specs, and I didn't know if they had any reservations about using that on the SE line. Like I said, you're the expert so whatever you think is best, I'm all about.

I've been GASing for an SE for a couple years now, so if this happens, I'll be one of the first in line almost regardless of specs (although a single cut would sweeten the deal. )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2010)

I made a little facebook group, thought I'd plug it.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=581922238#!/group.php?gid=114680728551286&ref=ts


----------



## budda (Apr 30, 2010)

has this been posted on the PRS forum and the birds and moons forum...? What are THEIR respones like?


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Apr 30, 2010)

I searched the thread and no mention of an eight string.
Not that I'd be able to afford one either way, but has anyone in the thread taken eights into consideration?


----------



## tian (Apr 30, 2010)

^ One step at a time man...

And a SE7 does sound like an a good idea. Would be very interested if it was 25" scale.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> 7 strings doesn't scream "PRS" to me either. I wouldn't want to tune to B or Bb on anything less than 25.5", anyway.
> 
> PRS is going to have to average out what's in league with their "image" but also what's a practical orientation of the instrument.



This is exactly the issue. On one side of the spectrum, a 7 could be too "PRSish", where it would be like 25", set neck, original trem, which would annoy the metal guys, but on the other end of the spectrum, it could be too metal - 25.5"+, EMGs, neck-thru, OFR, which would alienate the PRS fanboys. I personally agree that somewhere in between is best - something like the specs Riffer posted, except set neck rather than neck-thru.



BlackMetalVenom said:


> I searched the thread and no mention of an eight string.
> Not that I'd be able to afford one either way, but has anyone in the thread taken eights into consideration?



8s are completely out of the question. PRS is definitely not going to go for ERGs when we're having enough trouble deciding on the specs of a 7. Furthermore, it would HAVE to be in the 25.5"+ scale range which would immediately alienate tons of PRS supporters. And I just don't think an 8 string PRS would be a good guitar anyway, because 8s and PRSs are just so different (IN GENERAL, I know there are exceptions).


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 1, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> This is exactly the issue. On one side of the spectrum, a 7 could be too "PRSish", where it would be like 25", set neck, original trem, which would annoy the metal guys, but on the other end of the spectrum, it could be too metal - 25.5"+, EMGs, neck-thru, OFR, which would alienate the PRS fanboys. I personally agree that somewhere in between is best - something like the specs Riffer posted, except set neck rather than neck-thru.



I will still buy a 25.5" scale, but would prefer 25" scale. I also strongly think that it should be a set neck, rather than neckthru. Being a neckthru would be a big deal breaker for me.


----------



## serazac25 (May 1, 2010)

well IF it happens to be a SC 7, hope they consider the matte finishes hell they should consider making a production of that custom. with ebony and 25 scale 

and back to the 7 , they should experiment with the scale length, like how good will it sound if its a 25" and if the guitar sounds fine if the thing is tune down a whole step A D G C F A D, then why not? but yeah safe choice is 25.5 and ebony fingerboard and 24 frets


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2010)

^ I agree I think a matte finish would look nice either way. Something like this :








But an 8 string isn't going to happen in the forseeable future. Though, Private STock is a whole nuther matter. I've seen them make some crazy shit, like a 12 string Warr guitar style PRS, though I can't find a picture of it.  It seems like they're pretty open custom wise, they just don't get the sort of people who want ERG often.


----------



## Emperoff (May 1, 2010)

serazac25 said:


> well IF it happens to be a SC 7, hope they consider the matte finishes hell they should consider making a production of that custom. with ebony and 25 scale
> 
> and back to the 7 , they should experiment with the scale length, like how good will it sound if its a 25" and if the guitar sounds fine if the thing is tune down a whole step A D G C F A D, then why not? but yeah safe choice is 25.5 and ebony fingerboard and 24 frets



I don't care about SC or DC but please, make this +1 string


----------



## Riffer (May 1, 2010)

budda said:


> has this been posted on the PRS forum and the birds and moons forum...? What are THEIR respones like?


I havent seen anything over there about a SE-7. Im not going to start a thread over there. Alot of the time I get a vibe over there like they dont want anybody messing with the PRS brand and "ruining" it with things like 7 strings, emgs, floyds. Hell, when the SE line came out there was a big uproar on how it was going to ruin the whole company on that site. And since SS.org is dedicated to 7 strings I figured why not ask here. Guitars are suppose to be played. I see too many guitars over at Birds and Moons that people just hang on their wall and dont ever play. I kind of want this guitar to be for the people by the people sort of thing.


----------



## 13point9 (May 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I havent seen anything over there about a SE-7. Im not going to start a thread over there. Alot of the time I get a vibe over there like they dont want anybody messing with the PRS brand and "ruining" it with things like 7 strings, emgs, floyds. Hell, when the SE line came out there was a big uproar on how it was going to ruin the whole company on that site. And since SS.org is dedicated to 7 strings I figured why not ask here. Guitars are suppose to be played. I see too many guitars over at Birds and Moons that people just hang on their wall and dont ever play. I kind of want this guitar to be for the people by the people sort of thing.



too true thats why i have a lot of mates who call PRS's "Doctor's" guitars, people just seem to buy them as they're expensive and look amazing...


----------



## budda (May 1, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I havent seen anything over there about a SE-7. Im not going to start a thread over there. Alot of the time I get a vibe over there like they dont want anybody messing with the PRS brand and "ruining" it with things like 7 strings, emgs, floyds. Hell, when the SE line came out there was a big uproar on how it was going to ruin the whole company on that site. And since SS.org is dedicated to 7 strings I figured why not ask here. Guitars are suppose to be played. I see too many guitars over at Birds and Moons that people just hang on their wall and dont ever play. I kind of want this guitar to be for the people by the people sort of thing.



I agree that it's more a collector's atmosphere, having browsed there. I recall being told that fender cancelled it's deluxe players line that was made in corona (?) and assembled stateside, and it was on par with the MIA models - it was flying off the hangers and the MIA's weren't, so it was canned. No idea how true that story is though, weed-smoking high school teacher who probably partied hard before he was employed..  (still a great guitar player though!)

I figured it might be a good idea to ask on the PRS official site to see how they respond.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 1, 2010)

wow! at those last 2 pictures posted, +over 9000 to that!


----------



## Riffer (May 1, 2010)

Well I just went over there, and someone started a thread and posted a link to this one so they could check it out. We'll see what they say.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>



A natural finish like this would be tits


----------



## MSalonen (May 1, 2010)

You know what would be great? A carved top like normal PRS's.

I understand wanting to distinguish the SE line from the high end PRS models, but I always hated the flat top.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> You know what would be great? A carved top like normal PRS's.
> 
> I understand wanting to distinguish the SE line from the high end PRS models, but I always hated the flat top.


 
I think its more about keeping costs down rather than trying to distinguish from the USA line. I prefer the look, but if you're going to make it an SE may as well keep it a flat top.


----------



## MSalonen (May 1, 2010)

Interesting. I didn't realize a flat top was (significantly) cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Interesting. I didn't realize a flat top was (significantly) cheaper to manufacture.



That's kinda debatable, especially since a CNC machine does the work on cheaper, overseas, large scale, production guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's kinda debatable, especially since a CNC machine does the work on cheaper, overseas, large scale, production guitars.


 
They'd have to buy a lot of machines, I suppose that'd be where the cost would lie rather than work time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> They'd have to buy a lot of machines, I suppose that'd be where the cost would lie rather than work time.



The same CNC machine making the body in the first place is what would be carving the top. 

Not to mention PRS isn't going to have to buy any machines, as they don't actually make the SE series. That would be World Instruments (says so right on the back of the headstock), who certainly has their fair share of CNC kit.


----------



## MSalonen (May 1, 2010)

Then I guess there's no real reason it can't be a carve top...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The same CNC machine making the body in the first place is what would be carving the top.
> 
> Not to mention PRS isn't going to have to buy any machines, as they don't actually make the SE series. That would be World Instruments (says so right on the back of the headstock), who certainly has their fair share of CNC kit.


 
True true...


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 1, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> You know what would be great? A carved top like normal PRS's.
> 
> I understand wanting to distinguish the SE line from the high end PRS models, but I always hated the flat top.



I read somewhere a while back that PRS had gone on record saying there will never be a carved-top doublecut SE. I assume this is to keep them from eating into the PRS USA sales.

Also, CNCing a carved top still requires a fair bit of hand-finishing, as it doesn't come out perfectly smooth.


----------



## 13point9 (May 1, 2010)

the cost is supposedly in the thickness of the maple cap they use on some of their models flat top= thin layer of maple, so for ease of production they made them flat across the entire SE line

also if it was carved a lot of people wouldn't buy US for the price difference


----------



## MSalonen (May 1, 2010)

Quite true on both accounts, and as much as that sucks, it makes sense.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2010)

13point9 said:


> the cost is supposedly in the thickness of the maple cap they use on some of their models flat top= thin layer of maple, so for ease of production they made them flat across the entire SE line
> 
> also if it was carved a lot of people wouldn't buy US for the price difference



They actually use a plain maple cap with a figured maple veneer over it. I guess the idea is to have the tone of a real maple top, while keeping costs low by using a veneer. 

I think they just want to keep the SE line distinct from the "real" PRS line.


----------



## juka (May 2, 2010)

Being member of both SS.org and BaM 
I would prefer this design


----------



## Emperoff (May 2, 2010)

And I'm just thinking... Why don't we make a poll? It would be much easier for everyone to speak his mind and not being lost in the thread, as well as a much better way to categorize people's opinions. You could ask a mod to make it or just create a new thread.

Something like:

*Body shape:*
-Single Cut
-Double Cut

*Scale:*
-25"
-25'5"

*Top veneer*
-Quilted
-Flamed

*Bridge:*
-PRS wraparound
-Hardtail
-Trem

*Fretboard:*
-Rosewood
-Ebony

There's some things that we all want, and these are bird inlays . A blank ebony board would be nice as well, but we're all fucking tired of dots inlays. Also, I think that the wraparound bridge would be a terrible idea for a 7 string, since you cannot adjust the intonation and would be a true pain in the ass. I think we would please averyone with the hardtail. Also, as a personal preference I'd go with direct mounted pickups, as 7-string pickups are bigger I just think they'd look nicer


----------



## etiam (May 2, 2010)

I've really resisted chiming in to this point, largely because I'm not totally sure how I feel about PRSes, but I would like to cast a vote in favor of a trem-equipped model. I may have missed this somewhere in the past 13 pages, but I think it'd be great to have a seven-string guitar on the market with a more vintage style tremolo that wasn't over $2000 (i.e. JP7) or under $200 (i.e. Squier). It's one of the most crucial qualities I'm looking for, really, and if PRS were to avoid that signature feature for a seven, it feels like it'd sort of defeat the purpose of being a PRS.


----------



## White Cluster (May 2, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well I just went over there, and someone started a thread and posted a link to this one so they could check it out. We'll see what they say.



Yeah.That was me.I know those guys are traditionalists but I figured I would give it a try.Any and all interest and input would help.


----------



## ESPImperium (May 2, 2010)

Id say that 2 sevens would be ideal for PRS.

SE Singlecut 7
- Mahogany Body
- Maple Neck
- Ebony board'
- 26" scale neck
- PRS Designed passives (Pickup rings)
- PRS Designed Wraparround brigde with adjustable saddles
- Only avalable in satin black

PRS USA Standard 22
- Mahogany Body
- Maple Neck
- Rosewood Board
- 26.25 neck.
- PRS HFS-7/Dragon-7
- PRS Tremolo
- Satin/natural oil Finish
- Deluxe Hard case
- Optional artist pack (Add gloss finish as well)

PRS SE Singlecut 7 would be a massive buy for me. Going on the quality of my SE Mushok Baritone, a set of Di Marzios would go in there no bother, as long as the electronics are relitivly easy from stock. A single volume and a 5 Way CRL style switch would also be ideal for me.


----------



## cyril v (May 2, 2010)

etiam said:


> I've really resisted chiming in to this point, largely because I'm not totally sure how I feel about PRSes, but I would like to cast a vote in favor of a trem-equipped model. I may have missed this somewhere in the past 13 pages, but I think it'd be great to have a seven-string guitar on the market with a more vintage style tremolo that wasn't over $2000 (i.e. JP7) or under $200 (i.e. Squier). It's one of the most crucial qualities I'm looking for, really, and if PRS were to avoid that signature feature for a seven, it feels like it'd sort of defeat the purpose of being a PRS.


----------



## Malacoda (May 2, 2010)

ESPImperium said:


> Id say that 2 sevens would be ideal for PRS.
> 
> SE Singlecut 7
> - Mahogany Body
> ...



People aren't going to be thrilled with these options - Most people in this thread are against anything above 25.5" and you're asking for 26"? And we love our 24 fret guitars, so a 22 wouldn't be too appealing to most of us. Everything else seems ok though.

I also feel a poll would be helpful.


----------



## TomParenteau (May 2, 2010)

You can adjust the intonation on a wraparound. Allparts even has a 7-string one that has individually adjustable saddles.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2010)

I don't think any of these specs are realistic, in terms of what PRS would do, should do and what would sell to the wide market.

Here is my honest opinion of what PRS should make, not my own preferences, but the most realistic as I said :

Body shape : Doublecut 
Top wood : Maple top w/ quilt maple veneer
Body wood : Mahogany
Frets : 24
Scale : 25" or 25.5" (any longer is unlikely for a company new to the 7 string market)
Neck wood : Mahogany
Fretboard wood : Rosewood
Neck shape : Wide thin
Inlays : Moons 
Bridge : PRS Designed 7 String Tremolo
Tuners : PRS Designed Tuners
Controls : Volume, tone and 3-way toggle

Thats basically a mix of specs from the SE Custom 24 and Singlecut.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...263#!/photo.php?pid=120257&id=100000652312049


----------



## Malacoda (May 2, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't think any of these specs are realistic, in terms of what PRS would do, should do and what would sell to the wide market.
> 
> Here is my honest opinion of what PRS should make, not my own preferences, but the most realistic as I said :
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I would do except I wood replace the moon inlays with bird ones (entirely asthetic) and I would probably go with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Pretty much what I would do except I wood replace the moon inlays with bird ones (entirely asthetic) and I would probably go with an ebony fretboard.


 
The bird ones are nice, I'm just thinking the moon inlays are a bit simpler and some people may not like the bird inlays.

And ebony would be good, but it would bump the price up and PRS tend to use rosewood a lot, its sorta their thing. I prefer rosewood myself, ebony is kinda boring looking.


----------



## Emperoff (May 2, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't think any of these specs are realistic, in terms of what PRS would do, should do and what would sell to the wide market.
> 
> Here is my honest opinion of what PRS should make, not my own preferences, but the most realistic as I said :
> 
> ...



A big +1 on that. People asking for extended scales and such are just being unrealistic. It would be as easy as pick a regular PRS SE and adding a string, plain and simple. 









Add a burst and one string and I'm we're set. Most people love the bird inlays, moon ones just look like more elaborated regular dots to me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2010)

I forgot the finish, I think black stain or tobacco sunburst would be best.


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Hell, when the SE line came out there was a big uproar on how it was going to ruin the whole company on that site.



BAsed on my limited anecdotal evidence, they're crazy. 

Three months ago, I had zero interest in ever owning as PRS. 

Then, I picked up and impulse-bought a SE. 

Now, I can't swing it but one day I'd love to grab the "real" thing. It's a pretty solid gateway drug guitar, especially for guys like me who don't normally go for the typical PRS specs, but don't mind spending $5-600 on a fun "niche" guitar.


----------



## Riffer (May 6, 2010)

I agree with starting a poll. If one of the Mods could do it that would help out. I would want it to mainly focus on the most debated things

- Scale Length (25, 25.5, or larger)
- Bridge (PRS Wraparound, PRS Trem, Hardtail)
- Neck Wood (Maple, Mahogony)
- Neck/Body construction (Set neck, Neck thru)
- Fretboard (Rosewood, Ebony)
- Wood choice for top (Flame, Quilt)

Those topics in a poll form would make things easier.


----------



## DDDorian (May 6, 2010)

Can't add the poll to this thread, but I can start a new one for ya Should I put a cut-off date on it or leave it open?

EDIT: the poll's up here. Gonna close this one to keep things organised. Get a-votin'


----------

